# Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 7, 2007)

Game comes out in about 2 weeks, I already got it pre-ordered because it is of course, an Atlus game.

Anyone else going to get it?

I know there's another topic for this but it's been way dead.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

It looks interesting but i hear it's a dating sims, i dont want that


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 7, 2007)

Hmm, Dating Sims. There has to be some nice looking girls in it then. xD

The trailers look great though, shooting yourself in the head for an attack is definately win to me. lol


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

Can i get some trailers? Can't find any, thanks.


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Can i get some trailers? Can't find any, thanks.





*edit;*
Please take notice of the Combat Gameplay.
Its somewhat of an interesting style.
Like, when he blows out his brains to summon.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2007)

^I saw, game is indeed looking good, i think i'll pick it up.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2007)

I think i'll wait for an undub version of it since more of these have been appearing and they do make a difference. (rogue galaxy and star ocean 3 for example....huge huge difference/improvement)


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 8, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I think i'll wait for an undub version of it since more of these have been appearing and they do make a difference. (rogue galaxy and star ocean 3 for example....huge huge difference/improvement)



Atlus usually doesn't do the whole duel audio with their games, I'd be surprised if they did with this one, considering persona2 didn't have it. It'd be nice if they did.

They usually actually pick decent dubbed voices, so I'm not really overly bothered by it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Atlus usually doesn't do the whole duel audio with their games, I'd be surprised if they did with this one, considering persona2 didn't have it. It'd be nice if they did.
> 
> They usually actually pick decent dubbed voices, so I'm not really overly bothered by it.



Oh i know they won't officially do it....only rpgs that did it were the first 4 .hack games i think. ( and for me there are no decent dub voices cause the second i compare it with the original it so sucks in comparison it's not even funny)

What i'm referring to is a technique of fan-undubbing by uploading both japanese and usa versions of the game onto a PC , replacing the sound files of the US version with the sound files of the japanese and then burning the new undubbed version of the game in effect ridding it if the horrid voices that plague it.


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 8, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> What i'm referring to is a technique of fan-undubbing by uploading both japanese and usa versions of the game onto a PC , replacing the sound files of the US version with the sound files of the japanese and then burning the new undubbed version of the game in effect ridding it if the horrid voices that plague it.



Seems like a bit of work, why not just import if you don't want the dubbed over?
I don't know, Nocturne and Digital Devil Saga were actually pretty decent in English, so I don't foresee Persona3 being that bad in that department. They don't really do a bad job with voice acting, like SquareEnix/CyberConnect does.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Seems like a bit of work, why not just import if you don't want the dubbed over?
> I don't know, Nocturne and Digital Devil Saga were actually pretty decent in English, so I don't foresee Persona3 being that bad in that department. They don't really do a bad job with voice acting, like SquareEnix/CyberConnect does.



I won't import cause i don't understand japanese to a level that would allow me to play the game without the english subs that the undubbed version will have plus all the menus and options will be in english too. (and DDS in undub form owns...you should try it  )


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 8, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I won't import cause i don't understand japanese to a level that would allow me to play the game without the english subs that the undubbed version will have plus all the menus and options will be in english too. (and DDS in undub form owns...you should try it  )



Ah, alright. I figured since you liked the original voice acting, you could understand the menu's and such things in Japanese. Haha.

Oh, and don't worry, I've played all my Atlus games in original dialogue. I just didn't mind the dubbed either.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Ah, alright. I figured since you liked the original voice acting, you could understand the menu's and such things in Japanese. Haha.
> 
> Oh, and don't worry, I've played all my Atlus games in original dialogue. I just didn't mind the dubbed either.



Well i prolly could understand most of the menus(just not complicated attack names all written in weird kanji combinations-pronounciations)...i've it done in other japanese games. But i don't think i'd understand the whole story of the game since they'd use far more complicated terms than i think i'll understand. (been studying for about a year so i'm not that advanced yet  )


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Atlus does make their games Dual Audio usually. I play my Disgaea's in Japanese voices with English text. Same with Odin Sphere.

I'll probably do the same with this one.


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 8, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Atlus does make their games Dual Audio usually. I play my Disgaea's in Japanese voices with English text. Same with Odin Sphere.
> 
> I'll probably do the same with this one.



Shin Megami games, I don't think EVER have had duel audio, sweetheart [I could be wrong, but the ones I've played never had the feature]. And Disgaea is a NIS game. >__>;

I honestly haven't gotten around to playing Odin Sphere yet.

*Edit;*
To correct myself, NIS is the team that created it, Atlus was just the one to publish it. The people that make Shin Megami games are their own team, and usually don't make duel audio and the art styles are very different from the NIS team. I know Ghostlight helped with DDS & Nocturne, but I do believe they have an actual SMT team. I *think* Atlus has more involvement with the SMT games than the NIS ones as well.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, this is my first ever SMT due to the rarity to find them. So, I woudln't know specifically for their company.


----------



## Cy (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm so getting this. The trailers look awesome.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, it's worth every cent. Since it comes a long with some extras!
Along with the game, it includes a colored artbook AND and OST all packaged in a nice collectors box. ^_^


----------



## Cy (Jul 9, 2007)

Really? I know DDS1 and SMT3 came with OSTs, but never an artbook... w00t!


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

i like the trailer, though i never heard of this game before, it sounds cool enough, and i think i might just buy.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 21, 2007)

Less than 3 days left before the game comes out, can't wait to play it. But first I must scan some art from the artbook and use it to make an AVA and SIG. xD heheh

Also found an interesting fanmade video of Persona cutscenes, Code Geass fans should know the song.
​


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 21, 2007)

Never played any previous shin megami tensai or persona games. I'm gonna give this game a try. 

I hope the game does not fail to impress me.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 22, 2007)

!!!!!!!!
- Game Cover
- CD Cover
- Art Book Cover
[Freelance-Raws]​_Tengen​_Toppa​_Gurren​_Lagann​_-​_17​

They look amazing! I'm going to pick up the guide too, I heard it's great.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 22, 2007)

Picking this one up since stranglehold got pushed back this will be my last new game for a few weeks, and it looks awesome


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 22, 2007)

@Taichi
Front cover looks kind of fugly, lulz.



ExoSkel said:


> Never played any previous shin megami tensai or persona games. I'm gonna give this game a try.
> 
> I hope the game does not fail to impress me.



Well, hmm.

The characters in Persona have a more 'chibi-esque' feeling to them then the other SMT games [in which those characters are more in their late teens/adults]. I don't really like the character styling as much in Persona as the other games. So, I don't know,  its somewhat of a turn-off to me. I don't know what type of gaming you're into though. The battle system is a bit different too.

So, in the end result of the above rambling, I'm hoping I'll be impressed by it too. Haha. Devil Summoner definitely didn't live up to my expectations. Story was good, but really short compared to most SMT games, and it was very very easy. I'm hoping its not the same in Persona3. 

Persona2 was/is good, so heres to hoping!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 22, 2007)

What do you mea it's ugly! It looks better than the Japanese cover atleast.


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 22, 2007)

Taichi said:


> What do you mea it's ugly! It looks better than the Japanese cover atleast.



Not ugly, fugly. 

It just doesn't look as creative as the other SMT covers. It kind of almost looks like it would be an anime dvd, haha.

Though, you're right, it IS better then the Japanese cover.

Cover on Amazon;
1 Gatsu Clover


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 22, 2007)

That's the box for the English game, not the game box but the box that holds all of it together.

The Japanese box can be found at Play-Asia.


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 22, 2007)

Taichi said:


> That's the box for the English game, not the game box but the box that holds all of it together.
> 
> The Japanese box can be found at Play-Asia.



Yeah, I know.
I just like that cover better. Haha.

*edit;*
It looks cleaner. 

*edit2;*
Those who are impatient, can get the Persona3 ost here:
Peaches This Year Are Sweet.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 23, 2007)

GRAHH! DAMNIT.

Atlus pushed the release date 1 more week than it was supposed to be which was tomorrow!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2007)

Fuckness man, this sucks the balls man, sucks the balls


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 23, 2007)

Lol, yeah. Though I still have some Phoenix Wright to play, might as well finish that first.

But no Persona yet.. ;_;


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 23, 2007)

Guess i can play Megaman Command mission then, still i wanted it


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 24, 2007)

Gamestop has been saying the 31st, so its not THAT bad of a delay.

As they say, all good things come to those who wait, or however the hell that goes.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2007)

Still wanted it tomorrow though


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 24, 2007)

It worked out for me, I didn't have the money for it, but now I have some time. Haha.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 24, 2007)

^LOL! For you it did. xD

I had the money ready, though I always do. heheh.


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 24, 2007)

Lol. Well, I ended up buying Devil Summoner for the hell of it a couple weeks ago, since I have all the other SMT games.
That and I have rent/bills, so I never really have extra money to spend on video games.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 24, 2007)

OMG! Even worser news, they changed the date to August 14th! That's freaking 3 weeks. >.>

That really messes up my gaming schedule, damn artbook, now I wish they didn't include it at all. I don't even know if I'm still going to get this game or not anymore...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh that's really fucking stupid, i hope atlus gets ass fucked.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 14, 2007)

The game is finally out now =DD.

I'll get it tomorrow though, shippin day.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, no delay, picking this bitch up tomorrow.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 14, 2007)

@ExoSkel

As I said in my Persona FC, I donno if the 3rd will be as good but the 2nd game was great


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2007)

Omega id said:


> @ExoSkel
> 
> As I said in my Persona FC, I donno if the 3rd will be as good but the 2nd game was great



Never played 2 but 3 looks awesome


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2007)

It got released on the fourteenth, eh?

Good day, wasn't it Dawn?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm playing it right now. ^_^ The voices are amazing too.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2007)

AHHHH WTF? WHY no one fucking have it here


----------



## Fenix (Aug 15, 2007)

Does this work on the PS3?

Official backwards compat site doesn't have it yet


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2007)

April Vacation said:


> Does this work on the PS3?
> 
> Official backwards compat site doesn't have it yet



Every game is backwards capability for PS3 in America


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 15, 2007)

A man, this game is so addicting. It's like a Japanese Sim with RPG elements.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2007)

Why store, why do you insist on fucking me over


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 15, 2007)

Lucifer the Light-bearer said:


> It got released on the fourteenth, eh?
> 
> Good day, wasn't it Dawn?



Lol. Verily.

Other then I haven't bought it yet, due to Madden and Rune Factory.
Now I have no money.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 15, 2007)

I like the artbook too, though still wasn't great enough to wait over from that damn long delay.

I have yet to try the OST yet.

The box packaging is pretty neat, though I wanted something like a tin box.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Lol. Verily.
> 
> Other then I haven't bought it yet, due to Madden and Rune Factory.
> Now I have no money.



Fuck Madden. D:


----------



## Sparky1012 (Aug 15, 2007)

When I'm able to, I am definitely going to purchase this. It looks like the best game this Fall to me. Plus, I've always been a fan of Persona though I would prefer the English dub because then I could understand it. The dark, intricate stories of Persona are so unique to RPGs that it's a nice change from the usual "save the world" plot. Maybe with this game Persona will finally get the attention it deserves.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 15, 2007)

Sadly, Atlus is extremely underrated. They have some pretty good games however.

I have a problem with gamers these days... a majority of them are way too damn naive (new generation I guess). Sooner or later I'll become a senile gamer and start sentences with the phrase "Why back in my day..." (if thats even a phrase...)


----------



## Sparky1012 (Aug 15, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Sadly, Atlus is extremely underrated. They have some pretty good games however.
> 
> I have a problem with gamers these days... a majority of them are way too damn naive (new generation I guess). Sooner or later I'll become a senile gamer and start sentences with the phrase "Why back in my day..." (if thats even a phrase...)



LOL. The scary part is that gamers will someday forget about FFVII.  

Persona:Revelations was an awesome game that was highly underrated. It was a RPG with a highly original and dark storyline with some technical problems. If I bring up that game to any of my friends, then they have no idea what I'm talking about. By the way, Nate is my favorite character.

Anyway, I'm really proud of Atlus because, especially recently, they have shown to a lot of gamers that a company other than Square-Enix can produce a good RPG. With Digital Devil Summoner, Nocturne, and Disgaea Atlus has really been putting out some awesome RPGs in the last few years. Hopefully Persona 3 won't disappoint.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 15, 2007)

Got me some P3 today.  I was surprised Gaystop had some for sale (i.e. 1 copy not on reserve).  Lucky me. >=)


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Got me some P3 today.  I was surprised Gaystop had some for sale (i.e. 1 copy not on reserve).  Lucky me. >=)



You ass...i hate you


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> You ass...i hate you



I should post the Nas song, but I'm too lazy to look it up. XD

Anyway, I always love Atlus' boxes.  They always come with cool shit that's worth it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, 1 copy left on no reserve, talk about lucky. lol

And yeah, Atlus is underrated mainly because their best games are very rare to get your hands on.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 15, 2007)

Besides Phantasy Star Universe atm, I don't want to play anything else but P3.  Biocock can wait.  This game is that good.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

I fucking hate all of you who have it


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 16, 2007)

I just started it. Don't really like Tartarus too much. I want more real dungeon. I dislike randomly generated treasure towers. Plus the experience you get there is beyond crappy. Single digits. Good God.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah, it's going to take awhile, I eard the least it takes to beat the game is 2 weeks.

The social links are going to be a pain to max them all out just to get the best Persona. ;_;


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 16, 2007)

The hand holding in the beginning is kinda bleh, but once that's out of the way the game picks up nicely.  Gotta love the stylish menu as well.

And I was expecting more from the All Out Attack, but it's pretty comical to say the least.  Instead of something super flashy, it's just... "LET'S FUCK EM UP GUYS!!!" XD


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Just picked it up, AYYAZ


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 16, 2007)

Lol, I've been rnning around getting my social stats up recently, I can't move frward in the dungeon anymore since I got to the frst blockade.

I must hit Mitsuru or Yukari! lol


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 16, 2007)

I got it yesterday, played it, trading in today.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> The hand holding in the beginning is kinda bleh, but once that's out of the way the game picks up nicely.  Gotta love the stylish menu as well.
> 
> *And I was expecting more from the All Out Attack, but it's pretty comical to say the least.  Instead of something super flashy, it's just... "LET'S FUCK EM UP GUYS!!!"* XD



Gotta say i love that part, it looks funny and cool at the same time.  Game is freaken awesome


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 16, 2007)

Trading the game in? Why would you do that? It's so fun. One of the last RPGs for the PS2 aswell.

Though, there is more social linking than there is Dungeon Crawling.


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 16, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Though, there is more social linking than there is Dungeon Crawling.


Meh. That just totally turned me off from buying the game.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 16, 2007)

First typed down review of the game that I have seen:



Besides the video review on 1up.com.

And Phosphene you will do a lot of interacting (which surprises me because the previous Persona games had a balance between social interacting and dungeon fighting). I've never played a "sim" game like The Sims (or a dating sim) but I'll be willing to give Persona 3 a chance regardless because well... It's Persona  Besides... the game is titled "Persona"  The monsters you unleash are supposed different personalities your character develops (or something a long those lines, it was explained in the previous games but I forgot, it was years ago ).


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

The SIM part is alot of fun, and then makes the dungeon crawling feel better for some reason, def a great MIX.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

1234567890 said:


> always been a real big fan of the atlus especially their mega ten games, this one is definitely different but then again atlus prides itself in their games being as far from the norm as possible. *The only complaint I have with this thus far is the main character looking so fucking emo.*
> 
> remember you are just mortal...



I'm with you as a Emo hater, but he doesn't bother me, he's pretty cool. And when he goes "Persona" Shit was nice


----------



## Omega id (Aug 16, 2007)

Persona 2 Opening
Bleach: Face to Face [Full Epic Edition]

Persona 2 Gameplay
Bleach: Face to Face [Full Epic Edition]
Bleach: Face to Face [Full Epic Edition]

I don't think Persona 3 allows you to negotiate with Demons like Persona 2 (which was one of my favorite features). For more info on Persona 2 read the first post on my Persona FC (I think I type down some stuff on Persona 2 on there).

I also liked some of the dialogue between the characters. One particular convo I remembered in the game was when they were interrogating someone and Baofu (guy with ozzy-like glasses) gets beaten up by Batsu (Female boxer, red hair). He proceeds to go on calling her a crazy bitch and how she was supposed to be pretending to hit him not actually hit him (the characters hate each other).

Graphics are a mix of 2D and 3D.

EDIT: Found an awsome PSP Eboot of Persona 2 D:
Bleach: Face to Face [Full Epic Edition]

Gotta get some of those BG's as wallpapers...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Persona 2 looks good, but so far loving 3.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 16, 2007)

Ughh, this game is getting real difficult. I've died 5 times trying to get from 16th Floor to 24th Floor.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Ughh, this game is getting real difficult. I've died 5 times trying to get from 16th Floor to 24th Floor.



Grinding time? My specialty


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 16, 2007)

Not exactly, let's say you get low EXP on the first block like single digits around 8. But on the second block it goes up to 20-40, AKA difficulty changes completely. >.< Though, I've decided to start fusing Personas to get better ones now.


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 16, 2007)

Omega id said:


> And Phosphene you will do a lot of interacting (which surprises me because the previous Persona games had a balance between social interacting and dungeon fighting). I've never played a "sim" game like The Sims (or a dating sim) but I'll be willing to give Persona 3 a chance regardless because well... It's Persona  Besides... the game is titled "Persona"  The monsters you unleash are supposed different personalities your character develops (or something a long those lines, it was explained in the previous games but I forgot, it was years ago ).



Ehh, I liked crawling dungeons and random battles, thats why I enjoyed Nocturne/DDS. I'm not really into the whole 'sim' game experience. SMT always usually followed the same guidelines and had recognizable fiends from game to game [like the cutesy Jack Frost character]. It seems to me that the SMT franchise has somewhat gone off track [I don't really know the correct words to describe it]. Devil Summoner was overly easy and was basically SMT for retards, now Persona comes out with these 'children/chibi-esque' characters and making the cutesy sim like ideas moreso part of the game then the dungeon crawling, its like SMT for children.

Mind you, I enjoyed Persona 2 when I played it back in the day, but this is, well, its like the weird bastardized inbred cousin of the SMT franchise.

DDS, Persona 2, Nocturne and I'll even say Devil Summoner all intrigued me from the get go, the hour or so that I've played of Persona, all I can say is 'meh, I'll get to it later.'


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Ehh, I liked crawling dungeons and random battles, thats why I enjoyed Nocturne/DDS. I'm not really into the whole 'sim' game experience. SMT always usually followed the same guidelines and had recognizable fiends from game to game [like the cutesy Jack Frost character]. It seems to me that the SMT franchise has somewhat gone off track [I don't really know the correct words to describe it]. Devil Summoner was overly easy and was basically SMT for retards, now Persona comes out with these 'children/chibi-esque' characters and making the cutesy sim like ideas moreso part of the game then the dungeon crawling, its like SMT for children.
> 
> Mind you, I enjoyed Persona 2 when I played it back in the day, but this is, well, its like the weird bastardized inbred cousin of the SMT franchise.
> 
> DDS, Persona 2, Nocturne and I'll even say Devil Summoner all intrigued me from the get go, the hour or so that I've played of Persona, all I can say is 'meh, I'll get to it later.'



Funny found Persona better then both DDS and nocturne, it kicksass


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Funny found Persona better then both DDS and nocturne, it kicksass



Lol. Thats because you enjoy the 'sim' feeling/element.
I find it to be overly childish.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Childish? I don't find it so. And even if you do, you don't enjoy Zelda and such? Very childish looks aswell.


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Childish? I don't find it so. And even if you do, you don't enjoy Zelda and such? Very childish looks aswell.



I dislike Zelda. :S
My roommate is the fan, not me.

*edit;*
And by saying childish, I'm comparing it to the other SMT games, not in general. Haha. Other then like Demikids, but who the hell played that?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> I dislike Zelda. :S
> My roommate is the fan, not me.
> 
> *edit;*
> And by saying childish, I'm comparing it to the other SMT games, not in general. Haha. Other then like Demikids, but who the hell played that?



Oh, well never found em super dark, i just love the art designs, what makes me want to play and persona really shows the end of the PS2 life here.


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Oh, well never found em super dark, i just love the art designs, what makes me want to play and persona really shows the end of the PS2 life here.



Yeaaah, I'm a major fan or the art style/designs they use in all the Megaten games.

On a side note, 'end of the PS2 life' is saddest thing I've read all week.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm looking to play Persona 3 fairly soon (I mean, I've got it already), but to be honest, I'm a bit skeptical about this game, which wasn't the case with Nocturne or the Digital Devil Saga games.

On one hand, there are all the classic MegaTen demons I've come to know and love, check. There's still the option to fuse said demons into more powerful ones, check. There's an optional super boss that looks like it may need quite a bit metagaming to overcome (aka grinding and fusing for longer than the rest of the entire playthrough), check.

On the other hand, I feel that it's lost some of that MegaTen charm. Where is the dark story (kids shooting themselves in the head is light) with horrendously obnoxious yet surprisingly well-thought out religious overtones? Where is the inherent Law vs Chaos conflict? Why is there an Easy mode but not a Hard mode? (It's in my opinion that every MegaTen title should have a Nocturne-like Hard mode, that is to say, a sharp kick in the testicles every other boss battle.)

I know a lot of people have jumped at this game and say that it's great, and I don't doubt that it's a very good J-RPG, but for some reason I can't get rid of the sinking feeling that this is going to turn out...I dunno, somewhat like Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within, pardon the comparison. Good in its own right, but doesn't really do it's prefix justice. (Albeit, the Japanese Persona 3 doesn't have the Shin Megami Tensei prefix, so one could argue that my entire post is moot anyway.)

I mean, Digital Devil Saga deviated from the MegaTen formula as well by attempting to make it a bit more Final Fantasy-ish than previous titles, but they didn't push it far enough to eliminate that MegaTen feel, so it got away with it. The "everyday Japanese student" sim thing though...I dunno. I'm just worried that from what I've seen of Persona 3, Atlus has; as Dawn said, "somewhat gone off track".

I get a distinct "MegaTen-lite" feeling from it. I hope I'm wrong though. I suppose I'll find out once I get round to playing it.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Did i miss something? None of the games that came out in america that i played *DDS and nocturen* were Dark at all. Darker then FF? Yeah but not "Super dark" am i missing something?


----------



## Omega id (Aug 17, 2007)

Well in all honesty I have never played any other SMT game besides Persona, and in some parts Persona isn't even considered a SMT game, in fact the whole series is a spin off of SMT from what I've read. However the darkest game in the franchise I've played is probably Persona 2 Eternal Punishment. I was pretty satisfied with that game.

I always wanted to play Nocturne and I remember when Digital Devil Saga came out (limited edition) I wanted to play it but at the time I was a newb with Atlus and their whole franchise and I took the common gamestop workers opinion... and he told me the game sucked and his opinion just turned me away from the game for some odd reason, and I usually don't listen to others but I guess I was afraid of trying out something new. I myself played Persona 2 sometime around 2005 and loved it.

I also played Magna Carta before it, although the game wasn't developed by Atlus but Atlus did bring it to the states (got the limited edition of that). I am one of the few that liked the game. Of course what mainly drew me to it is the artist, as at the time I was interested in another game which will never ever see the light of day in the US: War of Genesis (Korean Only Game I believe).

EDIT: Odin Sphere too 



A better review of Persona 3 (for those that are having doubts) - they go on about in detail about how the whole leading a normal life style effects your time in the dark hour and all that other crap... It did take a really different direction from Persona 2... Persona 2 was as unique in its own way as Persona 3... I think I might end up liking 2 more because it had a lot of detective stuff on it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 17, 2007)

People who are worried... play the game.  As a Megaten fan, this game is a step in another direction, but once you play the game a bit more, you'll see that the core principles are still there and you never really feel like you've deviated from what made the other SMT games great in their own right.

I wish they translated P3:FES instead of the original since it does have hard mode and other random goodies.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 17, 2007)

This game is pretty good I'm loving it. Yeah would be great if FES is brought here as well. Maybe they can release later on as a directors cut since that's what it really is.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 17, 2007)

The first boss was easier then the level bosses


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 17, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Odin Sphere too


I still need to pick up Odin Sphere, thank you for reminding me.



Donkey Show said:


> I wish they translated P3:FES instead of the original since it does have hard mode and other random goodies.



Agree'd.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 17, 2007)

I should b able to get on going to the 24th Level now, I got a Jack Forst Persona. =D And Toy Bow for Yukari.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> People who are worried... play the game.  As a Megaten fan, this game is a step in another direction, but once you play the game a bit more, you'll see that the core principles are still there and you never really feel like you've deviated from what made the other SMT games great in their own right.
> 
> I wish they translated P3:FES instead of the original since it does have hard mode and other random goodies.



I'm going to laugh if EU gets FES straight off the bat.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm at the 15th right now had some trouble with the 2nd um "boss" block but got pass it on my third try.

The girl in the Kendo club is pretty hot but I've been passing her up to get Mitsuru Kirijo later on. It's hard passing on tan girls lol. Looks like you can also ask that one shy girl from the council room but I passed on her as well.  

BTW In the Velvet Room the request for Elizabeth the 2nd request "Retrieve Old Document 01 from the top of the 1st block, Thebel, and return here before the deadline." So is it in the first level? Or does it mean something else.

Edit: Wow can't believe I was only one level away in the tower to get that item lol. Oh well I at least all that time I spend on searching for that item I got to level up and got more money as well.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 18, 2007)

I kinda agree with Phosphene on the sim elements. If I want that kinda stuff I could play harvest moon. The other thing is I don't really like Tartarus all that much. I hate randomly generated dungeons.  I prefer regular dungeons. I dislike the whole idea of death coming after you if you stay on one floor too long. I dislike the feeling of not knowing whether or not I'm going through tartarus fast enough. I dislike how I one second I was doing great against enemies then I go like one floor up and get raped by enemies who are like five levels higher without proper warning. It's like at first they were easing up the difficulty and then suddenly kicked me in the nuts. I preferred Persona 2 to this one. I seriously dislike it's lack of direction.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 18, 2007)

Character Name: Rain Hiroteka

What'd you guys name your character?  Also, it found it annoying how you couldn't pause the game or go into a menu before Tartarus, I was despurately looking for a way to pause the game. lol

Well. I just got into Tartarus, I saved... now I am going to sleep. When I wake up I'll explore it for the first time.

3 Things I like about the game so far:

-Cut scenes (Persona: Bang = Orpheus)
-Velvet Room... I like how it looks like  I like the one from Persona 2 though, with that guy playing the Piano.
-Social Links:

Some of them test my memory, so far I have gotten all of the questions right (the ones asked to Junpei Iori when he needed help). I don't know if you get to explore the city or the school on your own like in the previous games yet, but it's all been scripted so far (skipping mornings and afternoons as well as days so far).


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2007)

Is the old guy Lucifer like in Nocturne?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 18, 2007)

No! Go and date the Team Manager! By the time you get Mitsuru, the game will almost be over.

You can have more than one girl only if you max out each ones Social Links first.

I plan to get Yuko first, then Fuko, then Yukari, and finally Mitsuru.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 18, 2007)

I named my character Iwamura Shinsuke. I was gonna call him Kuroshima Shinsuke but there wasn't enough space.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 18, 2007)

How's the English voice talent, by the way? I'm considering getting the undub, but apparently the event movies aren't subtitled, so I may not bother if the English voices are fine.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 18, 2007)

They're probably the best out there for a game that's been dubbed.

They keep honorifics to which is pretty strange. Seeing Senpai, Tan, Chan over and over a lot. xD


----------



## Cy (Aug 18, 2007)

I just started playing last night. Its pretty awesome, but some times it really pisses me off. Like when my teammates decide not to kill any of the four enemies we're against, and then all 4 said enemies procede to only attack my main character and take me from max hp to 0 before I get to attack. The ai is annoying at times.

But I still find it pretty awesome. I like the sim elements and I'm not going to use any strat guides for this, so I'll have some stuff for the next few play throughs. It is annoying trying to level up to where you can get to floor 24 (or is it 25?) without dying.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, try getting stronger Personas. You'll need to try to conserve SP too, I didn't find conserving HP much of a problem. Be sure to use items, they're life savers.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 19, 2007)

The Dub is pretty good for this game kinda took awhile to get used to that weird little kids voice but I guess it fits with his character.



> No! Go and date the Team Manager! By the time you get Mitsuru, the game will almost be over.



Read that you need to max out Academic stats to get her shit I'll take forever lol. How do you get Fuko? You gotta go to practice right? Then meet her on you way out to school. Kinda missed my 2nd chance with her a few days ago in the game.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 19, 2007)

The highest floor I have reached so far is 14. I am on the 2nd day of Golden Week.

I have the following Persona's:

-Orpheus (Lv4 Fool)
-Apsaras (Lv3 Priestess)
-Nekomata (Lv5 Magician)
-Ara Mitama (Lv7 Chariot)
-Pixie (Lv2 Lovers)

The game is getting harder as I play it. I don't know what I wan't to do half the time. So far there is only one thing I don't like about the game... The day flies by for dedicating yourself to just one activity... Seriously you go from Afternoon to Night time/Evening for just sitting down and eating a burger? Fuck outta here... It just makes me want to replay this game when I'm done with it.

I haven't been able to date any of the girls yet... It's odd, maybe my decisions are bad but I've been focusing more on Kendo club and getting this one guy (forgot his name) to date one of the teachers (which I succeeded in). I wanna get with that girl from the Kendo club though, I've only gotten one scene with her and thats when she was by the lockers and I wanted to walk her home but she preferred to go on her own :S

bah. Anyway the games cool so far. I got a feeling I still got a long ways to go.


----------



## Sho (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm glad to see that Persona is finally getting some love and recognition here.  I've been a fan of the Tensei series since _Revelations_ (Persona 1) in the 90's for the PS.

The localization (dubbing/everything) done for this game is absolutely amazing, very top notch work.  I love the artbook and glad that they've included another music CD like with Nocturne and Digital Devil Saga (though I haven't listened to this one yet).  I heard there was a manga of this as well, and the main is called Minato Iwasato or something.  Anyone got any info on that?

I've been playing the game since it was released a couple of days ago on the 15th in between work and sleep and I've been hooked.  Right now I'm on the 3rd full moon on June 8 and I got killed by the Empress and Emperor bosses >.>  I should've done some more leveling up in Tartarus but I've been trying to bring up my S. Links and personality/character stats like Charm/Courage/Education and Tartarus kinda fell by the wayside.  I'm not sure if I'll be able to max those stats (I'm in the third level for all three stats, like "Above-Average", "Confident", etc) but I'll try.  I'm aiming for Mitsuru here^^

@Omega
That girl is Yuko and you still have the chance to have your character date her.  The next time you see her, ask to walk her again and she'll agree.  You'll then be on Level one of your new S. Link.  Once you establish the link, eventually at some point during lunch, she'll ask you to hang out since she says she's bored after school.  If you want to find where she is, go to the right of your classroom where those two girls usually are gossiping by the staircase after school on Wednesdays and I believe Fridays (though it may be Saturdays).  That's where Yuko hangs out at those times.  You won't be seeing her at Kendo practice anymore after you actually walk her home, so you don't have to worry about that so much, unless if you want to develop the Chariot type even more.

Oh, and be sure not to be going out with anyone else if you're in the "serious" phase of the dating, or else your S. Link will suffer.  Either go out with multiple people if you're not in the serious phase (and trust me you'll know), or max out one of the S. Links first, because once you do that, you're in the clear.  

Personally I like Mitsuru and Yuko the best, with Yukari a distant third.  Though right now I'm with Chihiro and Yuko.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 19, 2007)

@Sho

Yeah I actually got to walk with Yuko a few minutes after my previous post (ironic). But yeah I temporarily stopped playing (these days I can't play games for more than an hour or so...). I've given at a rest for the day, I kept dying in the train mission. It's not that the enemies are hard, its the fact that the timer keeps killing me no matter how fast I reach the boss and begin assaulting her/it.

Then again I only tried (and failed) twice (with both times giving the first option and having Iori run off ahead without me).

Question though, how the heck do you get Yukari to notice you? I was under the impression that you couldn't date your uh... party member?


----------



## Omega id (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh yeah, I am sure you guys have noticed it (maybe not). But, if Iori handed you a PC game (don't know if it's possible to miss it or not). The game is titled "Innocent Sin Online". Innocent Sin being the name of the first part of Persona 2 (it's events before "Eternal Punishment").


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm going to see if I can max out courage, charm, academics and all social links in a single playthrough. I believe it is possible, but only if you follow a very distinct series of actions and have just a little bit of good luck. I'm going to treat this game like I would any other MegaTen, with pedantic tenacity.



			
				Sho said:
			
		

> I heard there was a manga of this as well, and the main is called Minato Iwasato or something.


It's _Ari_sato Minato, if I recall. I haven't read the manga though.


----------



## Cy (Aug 19, 2007)

I think I'll try to max out some stuff this playthrough, but my main goal is to complete Tartarus. I'm going to go for maxing out all of the S links and stuff next play through.


----------



## Gregasaurus Rex (Aug 19, 2007)

This is a SUPER fun game. Glad I picked it up!!


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 19, 2007)

I finally stopped getting my ass kicked at floor 50 in Tartarus. But I'm still barely hanging on god. What am I supposed to do against enemies in their 20's? My main is at level 17 and I think my highest is at level 19.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, be sure to do Elizabeths Sidequest, she gives useful items and fuse Personas.

Oh and earlier today, I got see an anime cutscene of yukari taking a shower in the Lovers Hotel. ^.^


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 20, 2007)

Omega id said:


> @Sho
> 
> Yeah I actually got to walk with Yuko a few minutes after my previous post (ironic). But yeah I temporarily stopped playing (these days I can't play games for more than an hour or so...). I've given at a rest for the day, I kept dying in the train mission. It's not that the enemies are hard, its the fact that the timer keeps killing me no matter how fast I reach the boss and begin assaulting her/it.
> 
> Then again I only tried (and failed) twice (with both times giving the first option and having Iori run off ahead without me).



Just run from battles once the timer starts and ignore the adds she summons and you'll be fine.



> Question though, how the heck do you get Yukari to notice you? I was under the impression that you couldn't date your uh... party member?



Yeah, the SEES girls can be a pain due to the prerequisites.  You have to max your social stats before they'll even consider you.

Yukari - Charm
Fuuka - Courage
Mitsuru - Academics AND get the highest test score in your class

Mitsuru is the hardest because leveling Academics takes a damn long time.

At any rate, I'm enjoying this game immensely and, as expected from a game based on relationships, the characters are very memorable.  (Junpei is made of pure win.)  It can be hard as Hell though.  I've lost count the number of times I've died while in Tartarus or during the story events. 

And the suicide aspect is creepy as Hell.  I have yet to get used to it.

I was really disappointed when I discovered the origins of the Dark Hour though: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



A world-wide phenomenon caused by a failed experiment by a greedy corporation who wanted to control time?  Geez, that sucks all the intrigue right out of it, doesn't it?


 

Other then that, it's a good game.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 20, 2007)

Sho said:


> @Omega
> That girl is Yuko and you still have the chance to have your character date her.  The next time you see her, ask to walk her again and she'll agree.  You'll then be on Level one of your new S. Link.  Once you establish the link, eventually at some point during lunch, she'll ask you to hang out since she says she's bored after school.  If you want to find where she is, go to the right of your classroom where those two girls usually are gossiping by the staircase after school on Wednesdays and I believe Fridays (though it may be Saturdays).  That's where Yuko hangs out at those times.  You won't be seeing her at Kendo practice anymore after you actually walk her home, so you don't have to worry about that so much, unless if you want to develop the Chariot type even more.
> 
> 
> Personally I like Mitsuru and Yuko the best, with Yukari a distant third.  Though right now I'm with Chihiro and Yuko.



For the first time to you ask her first to just talk with her or ask her to go home with you? Right now I'm at a day I can meet with her on the way out from school. I ignored her the first two times kinda regreted that since you can't date Kijiro till later on since it takes time to max out the Academics.

Anyways I tried to go home with her but she turned me down. So I tried again on the same day instead I choose to talk with her. When that happened the next day you can see her near outside your classroom which is what you described when you talk to her she just says "Isn't it great to have a sports club" or something like that.

So should I assume the next time you meet her on the way out from school she'll accept going home with you?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 20, 2007)

Maxing out the social links is a pain, I think one of mine is going to reverse. >.<


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey guys sorry been away but now i'm back on persona!  

Well i'm playing bioshock so you guys will almost surly be 10X ahead of me but anyway i'm 6 days away from the 2nd boss and finally up to floor 25 but this guardian is kicking my ass, lol.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Hey guys sorry been away but now i'm back on persona!
> 
> Well i'm playing bioshock so you guys will almost surly be 10X ahead of me but anyway i'm 6 days away from the 2nd boss and finally up to floor 25 but this guardian is kicking my ass, lol.



I had some problems with that boss as well. Did some leveling up also changed my persona back to opheusus sp? and having some other persona I think it was angel or pixie in deck which gives me a spell to heal the entire team + increases evade rate makes some battles pretty easy.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2007)

Which boss, the first one? Three boxes. Yeah but i finally beat em  Now that i'm done with that and the second boss i'm going to try and get even future tomorrow. Man the game just kicks ass


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 21, 2007)

Got the game two 5 days ago and still haven't unwrapped the plastic cover...

lol...

I don't know why, but sometimes, I just don't feel like playing it.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> Got the game two 5 days ago and still haven't unwrapped the plastic cover...
> 
> lol...
> 
> *I don't know why, but sometimes, I just don't feel like playing it.*



Maybe cause you haven't start it


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 21, 2007)

Lol, of course you wouldn't want to play it if you haven't opened it yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2007)

13 days till i head onto the third boss. Man this game is insainly fucking addictive and awesome


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2007)

Just beat the third boss, guess i was a bit overpowered cause i owned the shit out of him


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 23, 2007)

Who was the third boss? The lovers hotel one?

I can't remember. >.< I'm in October.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah the lovers, i didn't even lose anyone once


----------



## Omega id (Aug 23, 2007)

> Mitsuru is the hardest because leveling Academics takes a damn long time.



I noticed that, at one point I focused building up Academics over Charm but Charm was leveling up faster than Academics. I must've chosen to study and put money on the shrine like 20 times and nothing, lol. Right now I am on floor 97+. I've completed every Request from previous floors and am working on the newer ones. I'm focusing on the Orochi Persona since I have a heart next to it and I supposedly get a useful item from him when he'se become strong enough. My next Persona is Sidhe (don't know how to spell the phone name), Empress type. The only reason I've been holding back on obtaining her is because I want to start a social link with whoever has Empress (and I think its Mitsuru which kind of pisses me off...)

The best thing to do in this game is to train and level up as much as you can in one dungeon so that your a bit overpowered on the next. That way you can beat the other floors faster and the sooner you beat those floors the more you can focus on social stuff.

I just got the dog as a party member (random).

I wish you could save anytime you felt like it, lol I hate dying after I've gone so far up Tartarus... I always seem to die minus 4 rooms before the last one. The only reason I die sometimes is cause the enemy feels like abusing a weakness on my main character more than once... and it hurts later on... no matter your defenses.

@ Red Viking


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well the cause of the Dark Hour isn't that great, I say the one thing that dissappointed me is how Persona's are issued to anything living or not, lol A fucking android and a dog use Persona's... but Strega's there and they look pretty cool, I can't wait to see what happens later




Speaking of Persona's... how many Persona's do you guys have? I'd have to go back and count.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2007)

I got quite a few personas and when does the dog come? Yukira *The girl with short skirt* isn't that useful, good healing but sucks when attacking, is the dog better?


----------



## Omega id (Aug 23, 2007)

The dog has really high evasion and hese fast but high attack is supposedly weaker (he carries a cool looking knife in his mouth). But regardless of what it says the dog keeps up in damage with my other characters (dog starts at level 34, when I obtained him all my party members were around 31/32).

The dog comes some time in the middle of Summer Vacation I think... Right after you defeat Chariot & Justice(?) I believe). It was Chariot and something else...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks, going to start playing now


----------



## Omega id (Aug 23, 2007)

This is my Compendium (The ones in Red are the ones I currently have equipped).



			
				Fool - Rank 5 said:
			
		

> Ose: Level 24
> Orpheus: Level 12


Legion: Level 12



			
				Magician - Rank 6 said:
			
		

> Sati: Level 20
> Pyro Jack: 19
> Jack Frost: 14
> Nekomata: 10





			
				Priestess - Rank 3 said:
			
		

> Ganga: Level 26
> Sarasvatu: Level 18
> Unicorn: Level 11
> Apsaras: Level 8





			
				Emporer - Rank 3 said:
			
		

> King Frost: Level 32
> Oberon: Level 24
> Take-Mikazuchi: Level 24
> Forneus: Level 8





			
				Lovers said:
			
		

> Narcissus: Level 20
> Pixie: Level 3





			
				Chariot - Rank 5 said:
			
		

> Ares: Level 19
> Chimera: Level 9
> Aara-Mitama: Level 7





			
				Justice - Rank 3 said:
			
		

> Power: Level 25
> Principality: Level 16
> Arch Angel: Level 10
> Angel: Level 4





			
				Hermit said:
			
		

> Lamia: Level 25
> Naga: Level 17
> Yomotsu Shikome: Level 9





			
				Fortune - Rank 2 said:
			
		

> Fortuna: Level 20





			
				Strength - Rank 3 said:
			
		

> Valkyrie: Level 30





			
				Hanged Man - Rank 3 said:
			
		

> Orthrus: Level 30
> Inugami: Level 10





			
				Devil said:
			
		

> Vetala: 24





			
				Moon - Rank 3 said:
			
		

> Yamatano-Orochi: Level 30



Tower: Rank 3
Temperance: Rank 2
Death: Rank 5
Star: Rank 3

Overall: Compendium 24% Complete

My Avademics? I need 2/3 more ranks to max it out, I need one more for Charm and I think 2 more for Courage

I usually don't leave Social Links at 1-2, especially since they build up faster when you first meet new people but take longer when you level it up after 3, it's best to just get it over with.

I mainly use Valkyrie, Oberon, Pyro Jack, King Frost, Fortuna & Orochi. Oberon & Valkyrie are extremely useful. Oberon has Zan-ei which is a physical attack which gains power when its near or on a New Moon phase. Valkyrie has Gan-ui (I think that was the name), which is the opposite where the physical attack is powered up during a Full Moon so it proves helpful during some boss battles.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Aug 24, 2007)

My Compendium ish teh bestest here  

I have  Koromaru too...


Anyways... I typically go up the tower as far as I can before they won't let me continue so I can level, do all the sidequests, and kick some major ass. [Money comes naturally]

So after I go until the tower is a dead end and will not let me continue, the game turns into a dating sim. Im  dating Yukari, Yuko, and Chihiro at once  

All the quests in the game so far are done except I didn't get the first old document in time... So that's the only one I missed. Other than that, I have done everything up to the latest (Which was finding a Supreme Hand and killing it in Block 3 for a rare drop).

Haven't looked at guides even once.  

I <3 Persona.

Team:
Ren Hatsuka, Miss Kirijo, Yukari Takeba, Aigis/ Akihiko (depends)...
Junpei is worthless and I am not attached to the dog yet. 

As for S.Links... I maxed a couple and the rest are low >.> Jack of all trades is a master of none as they say. Maxing S.Links will be easy since I have maxed character stats now though.


----------



## Isourou-san (Aug 24, 2007)

I've only played Shin Megami Tensei: Lucifer's Call and loved it for the mature and dark story. The turn based gameplay was a bit of a downside for me though a little too static and slow. I guess I'm just not into RPG's as I used to anymore. I'd rather have some strategic action games like Metal Gear Solid or Monster Hunter Freedom.

Judging from the trailers, there are English dubs now which will make my ears bleed, so I probably won't buy it unless you can turn it off or have Japanese voices.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm just about to get Thanatos.   

Though I need to level up to 64 first. ;_; I'm 6 levels behind.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 25, 2007)

Bah, the item I obtained from Orochi wasn't that great... I mean it is, I just thought I was going to get something better from him... Oh well...

Shiro, do you know how to create Black Frost? And also I've been stuck on another request, it's pretty old considering where I am now but it has no deadline, it's something about retrieving a human shell, or something along those lines, haven't figured out what the item is... I just wanna complete it to get that one over with.

Also i've figured out a few things on how to get pre-emptive attacks... if your like me and you always wait for the enemy to turn their backs for you to slip behind um and get the upper hand... just press triangle to go into the menu and then exit the menu, the enemy should turn in some random direction everytime you enter the menu and leave (rather than waiting for them to just turn around on their own)... it's effective sometimes, sometimes they just keep crawling in your direction. I use another method most of the time though, I usually just get their attention though and run far till they can't leave their area and I wait for the enemies dot to disappear from the minimap, then I run back to the area and their should be crawling the opposite direction, guaranteed.

EDIT: I got some other rare Persona's (once that can only be created after obtaining certain keys from requests).

Also I got Ken-Chan as a party member... besides the dog, I never thought I'd get the little kid as a party member, I'm kinda dissappointed in that because Ken doesn't really appeal to me as a character and I don't care much for him, though I am curious as to his reason for making up his mind and joining SEES... His weapon of choice (spear) is rather odd too considering hese a kid.

Also, I already maxed out Courage & Charm. I only need one more for Academics... it seems like it is possible to max out those 3 attributes on your first run through so long as you put time into them when there is nothing else to spend time on... Then again I tried my best to balance it all out... Maxing all Social Links will take a while however.

@ Isourou-san  
You know you shouldn't be all jap-hardcore about it. The dub really isn't bad. Either way, it's best if you could understand it, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2007)

English dub in some ways is better IMO, i listened to some jap voices and wow, laughable X 10. Anyway i'm up to the beach part, kickass game, even did a review on it


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Aug 25, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I'm just about to get Thanatos.
> 
> Though I need to level up to 64 first. ;_; I'm 6 levels behind.



Grats. Work + School stuff = Me only getting to 4X so far.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey, MTF, I'll subscribe to your page since it looks pretty interesting


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 25, 2007)

1 Level away from getting Thana! And Thanks, Sir. Cruz!

I got Alice though, she's just as good as Thanatos with her Megido and Kill For Me! Spells.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Hey, MTF, I'll subscribe to your page since it looks pretty interesting



Thanks, i try i try  But i felt Persona 3 review was rushed, ima do it again when i actually get close to the end.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 25, 2007)

Just checked out both parts of your review man. Pretty good. *Thumbs up*


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Just checked out both parts of your review man. Pretty good. *Thumbs up*



Thanks man  Def felt rush though, i even forgot Yuka-ton  It's cause i wanted to play after i did the review


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 25, 2007)

Hahah, I loled whe you said in Part 2 "His Persona is the Devil, because he's a bastard." =D


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Hahah, I loled whe you said in Part 2 "His Persona is the Devil, because he's a bastard." =D



Yep, bastard took 40,000 from me


----------



## Omega id (Aug 26, 2007)

Haven't played since my previous post... taking a break, heh.

Anyway Megido is a great technique. I recently obtained that from the last Persona I created through fusion... I forgot which Persona was that... Can't wait to get the more powerful spells/persona's. I can already see them I just gotta level up more 

Also, the boss on the 110th floor is the biggest pain in the ass... It's Lovers Guardian. No ammount of leveling up will help you out. It does all characters mid-dmg wind technique (forgot the name) and Garula (Lv3 Wind?). On a single character, however the thing that kept killing me was Charm, It was fine if he did it on one character, but sometimes your whole team can get infected, it's only really bad if the only character you control gets charmed... which happened 90% of the time for me. Really annoying boss... At the time I couldn't find any items to prevent charm either, not from any shop.


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 26, 2007)

i enjoyed the others so maybe yeah


----------



## Sho (Aug 27, 2007)

Does anyone have an avi file of any of the trailers that were released yet of the in-game cutscenes?  In particular when the Main first comes across the Evoker and shoots, summoning the persona?  I'm trying to get an avy out of that scene.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 27, 2007)

They might have it here:


----------



## Sho (Aug 27, 2007)

All those are WMV files 

Thanks anyway though.^^  I'm still looking around, but so far I see wmv files only..

Oh and for those who like fanfiction, there's already a couple of stories out on Persona 3, though the majority out so far are on the previous Shin Megami Tensei games:


----------



## Sho (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey thanks, and awesome theme you have going there by the way.  I was thinking of doing a Persona theme too, but I really want a gif for the avatar.

I only found one link to an avi file here: 

But it's 88.2 MB (!).  I'm gonna look around for something smaller than that before I use that as a last resort.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 28, 2007)

I just learned that the English and Japanese voice of Saucekay voices the main. I lol'd.


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 28, 2007)

Addiction level off the *scale*...best I wait on my DJ book though before going on to far. ><

I can't even remember when was the last time it was this addicting. ><


----------



## Sho (Aug 28, 2007)

I've been looking all over for scans for the Persona 3 manga and came across a place with a few scans:
Link

The art looks absolutely amazing.  Apparently the manga is distributed through a magazine called "Dengeki".  If only someone could get ahold of those magazines and started scanning them here.  I'll search more for it too.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment. =D And wow, those are some nice scans. Especially the colored pics. Aigis looks nice.


@Tuxx, yeah this game is too addicting. xD


----------



## Omega id (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice find, Sho...

I donno how much longer I need... I created black frost, I only need Kusi Mitami 9(sp?) and Mithra to create the pentagon Persona. I also need to create the reamining Cross Persona's but I'm too lazy for that now, I'll do it when I am near the end of the game.

Also, I still donno how to go out with Mitsuru... I got the highest score in my class and maxed Academics... all she gave me was a queens car set, or something along those lines, which I donno what its for.

I'm trying to fill up the compendium as much as I can by fusing Persona's I know I won't need along the way. I only need to go through one more full moon (supposedly), and the characters are starting to obtain their second/evolved persona's.


----------



## shinjowy (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey everyone, I just finished ninja gaiden sigma on very hard mode and I decided to take a break from it by playing something else, in particular, Persona 3.

I just wanted to know what makes this game so good and addicting... the thing is, my first impression of it is that it's a little boring since from I've heard, it only has one dungeon (?) and the grinding can get a bit tedious. The sim component seems a little interesting though... is it like Thousand Arms?

If it's really that good, then I may decide to buy it...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 30, 2007)

It's just plain addicting, can't really pinpoint what the addicting part is but overall it is.

If you like RPGs with a mix of Sims then it's your thing. Live out the life you would as a high schooler and make friends and get hoes.


----------



## Drizzt (Aug 30, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Also, I still donno how to go out with Mitsuru... I got the highest score in my class and maxed Academics... all she gave me was a queens car set, or something along those lines, which I donno what its for.



To go out with Mitsuru, your academics status has to be in it's maximum, before you can even go out with her. And it's after November 6th, just accept her offer to talk .. and blam!

And those queen card set are for persona improvement stats...



Shiro Amada said:


> It's just plain addicting, can't really pinpoint what the addicting part is but overall it is.
> 
> If you like RPGs with a mix of Sims then it's your thing. Live out the life you would as a high schooler and make friends and get hoes.



-_-;

I feel depress... cause I'm been playing for 25 hours.. (over a span of three week) and I haven't found myself getting into this game that much... *sigh*

Everyone is saying it's addictive.. but I don't seem to be addicted.. it seem like a chore.. then fun... blah...


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 30, 2007)

Drizzt said:


> -_-;
> 
> I feel depress... cause I'm been playing for 25 hours.. (over a span of three week) and I haven't found myself getting into this game that much... *sigh*
> 
> Everyone is saying it's addictive.. but I don't seem to be addicted.. it seem like a chore.. then fun... blah...



Haha don't be.  It's not for everyone. ^^  It does have it's flaw...I'll say.  Sometimes it is a chore doing some task and with the whole "Sims" gameplay.  

Don't want to spoil anything...but wow no game abuses the deus ex machina or plot device in friendship like P3. ><


----------



## shinjowy (Aug 31, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> It's just plain addicting, can't really pinpoint what the addicting part is but overall it is.
> 
> If you like RPGs with a mix of Sims then it's your thing. Live out the life you would as a high schooler and make friends and get hoes.



Hm, I'll just try it out then... we'll see how it goes.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 31, 2007)

Cool find, Sho. I'll give the raw a check later today. And nah, there's no prize if you complete it I think.

I'm close to finishing the game, been switching between Metroid and this.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah I finally got Mitsuru to go out with me, I find it annoying how it's near the end <_<

Anyway, anyone know what the hell Request #13 is? It's the only one otuside of defeating "The Reaper" that I haven't done yet... and I am already on the final block.

I uploaded this video (i'll only have it up for a few days to show you guys and some of my other friends). Those are my status on the start of the final block (actually not really the start since I killed the first guardian and got like 4 more to go).



@Shinjowy

There is only one main dungeon, you basically have to ascend it (and there are over 200 floors), the tower is forged out of 6 Different Blocks, each block has a different appearance, each floor is like a labyrinth. However there are other dungeons that you visit as you progress the storyline but those are only seen once per play-through. Which does kinda suck, in fact thats probably what I liked about Persona 2 the most, you could go back to old dungeons when ever you wanted and on top of that there were more places to see. Speaking of other places to see, as you progress the story you do get to visit other towns or cities (when going on say, a field trip), but again you only see those once.

The game isn't bad however, and I don't really find myself grinding in this game, it's as easy to make money as easy as it is to lose it, however some enemies later on are frustrating to deal with and you can't really counter many status effects on certain situations, the game doesn't really go easy on you. Since you can't control any other characters, if the only character you control suffers from Confusion or Berserk (using FF terms incase no one is familier with Persona terms) there is a high probability that you will die and it's not because the boss was hard but because you were unfortunate enough to either get instant killed or confused or whatever (and yes if your only controllable character dies then it's game over... I played another RPG like that but I can't remember which one...). There are a few abilities and items that prevent instant kill but the other things you really can't do anything about. Sometimes the AI for your party members is smart and sometimes they just don't get the job done right.

As you can see, the game has a lot of ups and downs (at least for me), but I am still enjoying it, though I still prefer Persona 2.

Speaking of Persona 2... I finally decided to play the MMO Junpei gave me and I found it hilarious how the user used the Alias Maya... when I chose the "Pretty Clever" option she was all like "So you played that game too?" - "If you see any Jokers around you'll come and save me right?" - Joker being the villian of Persona 2 and Maya the main character.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 1, 2007)

What was Request #13 again..?

And I finally beat the game earlier today, It ried fighting the extra optional ultimate boss but died easy, even with the strongest attack in the game, Armageddon only took half of its life way.

I'm glad I got most of the strongest Personas in the game earlier today too, here's the ones I unlocked and got:
Messiah, Satan, Lucifer(Lucifer + Satan Combo is DEADLY WIN), Susan-o-OO(sp?), Beezlebub, and Siegfried.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 1, 2007)

Request #13 is something about the shell of a human or something along those lines... I must've bought every single items that you can buy during the day time and I donno what the fuck they are talking about.

I'm close to obtaining Susano-O, in fact all I gotta do is reach Level 76 to use him... you gotta let me know how to get the others cause I don' think I heard of um  I also don't have The Devil Social Link... must've missed something.

Also, who's the Ultimate Optional Boss? I'm thinking of Death cause I remember I tried fighting him a few times and I barely escaped with my life.

Also, can you tell me some fusion spells? I've only unlocked 3 so far... Summer Dream, the one with Orpheus & Apsaras, and Jack Frost/Pyro Jack... thinking about it those 3 are pretty useless.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, Request 13. Go to the lab at school and then they'll give it to you.

As for fusion spells, I don't think they're any good since I never used them, except for the mega ownage Satan + Lucifer combo.

And Elizabeth is the ultimate boss I think, not too sure. Death/Reaper isn't, he's too easy. Instant kill with Satan + Lucifer combo.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 1, 2007)

How do I create Satan & Lucifer? Also ain't Satan, Lucifer? :S


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah, it's two of them but they have a combo attack together that consumes all your MP.

Satan you won't get till the last month of the game. Lucifer you need to max out Star Commu.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 1, 2007)

I know I have Star... which one was that one again? I'm not currently playing the game, I'm at a friends house... I'll probably figure it out when I get back home tomorrow  Star... star... why can't I remember? Oh well.

Oh yeah, how do I create Chi You (sp?) I donno if hese good or not but I obtained him for maxing out something... forgot what.

EDIT: Thanatos & Sigfried got special combos with anyone?

EDIT2: Oh yeah, how about Quetzacotle & Cu Chulain? Haven't really bothered to look at FAQs/Guide for this game lately... too lazy, when I'm at a friends house I'm mostly playing fighting games so I get distracted


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 1, 2007)

I took a brief break from this game to try out Grim Grimoire. I just got to the part where you get Koromaru. I think I may mess up getting some of the later persona.


----------



## shinjowy (Sep 1, 2007)

@Omega id:
Thanks a lot for explaining a lot of the interesting aspects of the game. I've never played  a Persona game before, so this series is still pretty new to me. I'll definitely get this game, it just seems so interesting. 

As for some of the frustrating aspects of the game, don't worry, I'm pretty used to games which have enemies that WILL kill you if you're not careful, plus I'm quite a patient guy, so I think I'll be able to handle the frustration.


----------



## Dave (Sep 2, 2007)

i want this game so bad, just looking at everything about this game makes me want it more


----------



## Omega id (Sep 3, 2007)

Forgot to mention, for those of you that aren't as far as i am into this game but will soon be. When its December 31st (January 1st, I believe?) You'll have to make an important decision... make sure you save before this date because depending on the option you choose the game can end on that day and you can get the bad ending, or you can continue to play another month in order to obtain the real ending.

The bad ending left me confused.

Bad ending is pretty boring...


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 3, 2007)

Should have enough money to get my copy at the end of the week.


----------



## ryne11 (Sep 3, 2007)

I hope we eventually get FES, but I doubt it


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 3, 2007)

OMG I still haven't opened the plastic cover?!


----------



## Sho (Sep 4, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> I hope we eventually get FES, but I doubt it



I really don't understand Atlus at times.  They release Persona 2: Eternal Punishment in the U.S, yet we're still waiting for Persona 2: Innocent Sin.

Now it's this case with FES.  I'll be pissed if they decide to withhold yet again another Persona game for whatever reason.  I don't even understand why they don't release it as a pack set or something at the very least.  I mean if you're gonna release these niche RPGs to the U.S in the first place, you may as well go full out in supporting it, right?  If they don't, it would blow since I'll have to spoil myself in seeing what happens in the story (which I normally hate to do).

Eh, it's just weird.  I wish my PS2 was modded or that the PS3 could play import PS2/1 games, but that's just a dream >.>

Anyway, check out this cool GMV on youtube.  It's really nice: Link


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 4, 2007)

Sho, did you beat the game yet?

I've been thinking of staring a New Game+ but I got too many other thingsgoing on right now for that. ;_;


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 5, 2007)

Sho said:


> I really don't understand Atlus at times.  They release Persona 2: Eternal Punishment in the U.S, yet we're still waiting for Persona 2: Innocent Sin.
> 
> Now it's this case with FES.  I'll be pissed if they decide to withhold yet again another Persona game for whatever reason.  I don't even understand why they don't release it as a pack set or something at the very least.  I mean if you're gonna release these niche RPGs to the U.S in the first place, you may as well go full out in supporting it, right?  If they don't, it would blow since I'll have to spoil myself in seeing what happens in the story (which I normally hate to do).
> 
> ...


Eternal Punishment and Innocent Sin were different games. FES is just a special edition.(I pray one day they'll release a P2 box set or something )


----------



## Omega id (Sep 6, 2007)

@Sho

I have a modded PS2 but at times I don't think it's worth it to play an import game unless its a fighting game... cause lets be real... why bother if you donno what the hell is going on? Unless you actually know japanese then its all good.

I beat the game yesterday, and well I didn't get to max ALL Social Links, I maxed out a few, and I missed two requests, one reason was cause I didn't feel like doing it, the other one was cause well... I only had one more day left till Nyx's descent. I only needed one more to max out Magician though... I forgot which S.Links I maxed out but they were quite a few... I think I maxed out at least half of the links...

Anyways, I also explored Monad a bit but I mainly used it to level up quickly... by the time I got to like level 90 I decided "fuck it"... and beat the game... I did managed to get a lot of rare Persona's though, Chi You finally revealed himself on the list when I managed to obtain Satan / Lucifer... had to level up a bit for him. I also obtained Susano-O and some other ppl... I started a New Game+...

It's kind of annoying, Your character has everything he had during the last part of the game but any armor/weapon/accessories the others had equipped are gone... so I'm thinking about beating the game with everyone except for my character unequipped, cause I had some valuable items on um. Also, everyone except your character has their levels reset... However, your Academics/Charm/Courage remains maxed (asuming you maxed it out by the time you beat the game)... so by your second game you can focus more on Social Links... in fact thats probably the only thing you gotta focus on...

Also, all your Items are gone, Key Items obtained for maxing social links are  there for some reason (I just started new game plus, ubt I'm guessing once I get farther into it I won't have to work on social links maxed out on my previous game... hopefully). Oh yeah, ALL your items are gone too (any Balm of Life's you had, or Precious Eggs included).

Anyways... Nyx' Avatar = Most Bad Ass Boss design ever... I even liked the Final Battle itself. You had to kill the guy like 13 times. lol, and I entered the battle using Armageddon meaning I wasted all of my SP on destroying one Arcana.


----------



## Homura (Sep 8, 2007)

I love this game and I can't get enough of it. This game has one of the most involving and rich story lines I've even seen in a while. I also can't get enough of the soundtrack. Atlus you better bring FES over here!


----------



## Omega id (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree, the soundtrack kicks ass. I especially love the final boss theme song... it's a remix of the Velvet Room theme song  I like Strega battle theme and the standard boss battle theme as well.


----------



## Homura (Sep 8, 2007)

I love the final boss battle theme, that was awesome. I also love Mass Destruction. No matter how many time I listen to it ingame, I never get tired of it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 8, 2007)

Nah, Art book wasn't that great. The only pictures worth looking at were Mitsuru and Yukari.


----------



## Fenix (Sep 8, 2007)

I just started this game (a few hours played?) and I kept end up eating Ramen with that damn kid


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 8, 2007)

Try starting some other Social Links too, they're going to be VERY vital.


----------



## Homura (Sep 8, 2007)

I play this game too much. I already have like 90 hours and I'm only in October. x.x


----------



## Omega id (Sep 8, 2007)

I finished the game at 130hrs


----------



## shinjowy (Sep 9, 2007)

Hahahaha, I finally got the game, and I finally understand what makes it so addicting. The way this game sucks the player in is just astounding. Gameplay and art is just awesome as well. I personally love creating Personas because I love the illustrations and I love creating  and customizing my Persona. And yes, I also think I play this game too much.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 9, 2007)

I like how Personas are named after mythological beings (Susano-O, Yamanato-Orochi, Cu Chulain, Lucifer, etc. etc.). One reason why I like the Final Fantasy games as well  Though Final Fantasy mainly uses those references in their weapons/armor (such as Masamune) while rarely on the summons.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 9, 2007)

All this talk is making me want to start a New Game+ lol.

I think I'll start one after I beat .hack//GU Volume 3 and play the shit out of the new GG.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 10, 2007)

I beat that boss by sheer luck. I started the second school term.


----------



## shinjowy (Sep 10, 2007)

@Sho: I'm pretty sure you can get Narcissus with Mithra + Fortuna
Although if you want a multi-element multi-target spell wielding Narcissus, you can do this:
Fuse Pyro Jack(w/maragi) + Oberon(w/mazio) = Mithra (w/maragi, mazio, mabufu)
Fuse Valkyrie(w/dodge slash) + Lilim = Fortuna (w/dodge slash)
Fuse above Mithra and above Fortuna to get a Narcissus(w/ dodge slash, maragi, mabufu, mazio, magaru) 
Dodge Slash is there because Narcissus is weak against slash... you could do it without the dodge slash if you want. I already have a Narcissus like this, so I know it's possible.

This might take a bit of selecting-reselecting in the fusion screen though.


----------



## Sho (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for that shinjowy.  I'll definitely try that method to get Narcissus.

In the meanwhile, have any tips for fighting against that Charm boss?  Did you have any party members when you fought against him, and if you did, who were they (I know having Yukari's a no-brainer, and no Junpei)?  Or did you go solo?

For me I guess once I got past the spamming of Charm, the boss just started using Hama one me until my defenses ran out.  I suppose it's too much to hope for to know a Persona that's strong/null against Light _and_ Wind, right (my character is level 32 at the moment)?


----------



## Homura (Sep 11, 2007)

If you have any cards (Sword, Coin, Wand, or Cup) you should try using those on the personas you have right now. If you don't have any, you should try trading those stones you get like onyx, diamonds, opals, etc. to the antique's dealer in the mall. Those items can really help boost your Persona's stats.


----------



## Sarkile (Sep 11, 2007)

The ending makes me sad.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 11, 2007)

@Sho Lovers was annoying (and hese in level 110... I'll never forget what level that boss is on, lol).

He was so annoying cause I know I could beat him but he kept charming me.


----------



## Sho (Sep 13, 2007)

lol, I know what you mean since I do think I could kill him as I am now (and already nearly killed him if it wasn't for Hama >.>)

Any strategies on fighting him though?  Particularly, any persona that are strong/null against both Light and Wind?

Also, how do you get Fortuna?


----------



## Homura (Sep 13, 2007)

Sho said:


> lol, I know what you mean since I do think I could kill him as I am now (and already nearly killed him if it wasn't for Hama >.>)
> 
> Any strategies on fighting him though?  Particularly, any persona that are strong/null against both Light and Wind?
> 
> Also, how do you get Fortuna?



You could try making a Yatagarasu or a Quetzacoatl which is both strong against Wind and Light.

On a different note, anyone know if you can get the ability Samsara on Lucifer?


----------



## The Gizmo (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmm this game is quite fun, slightly addicting too, but i'm just at the middle so far, I'm just getting slightly annoyed at the enemys are getting so strong so quickly, but my levels cant keep up


----------



## shinjowy (Sep 13, 2007)

Yea, I'm kinda stuck on the boss on 110 too, and since I have a lot of stuff to do at uni, I don't get the chance to play this during the weekdays. Once the weekend comes around, I'll have (hopefully) devised a good strategy to beat this boss.


----------



## Homura (Sep 13, 2007)

Like I said on a previous post, just make a persona from the Sun arcanum since they're usually strong against Wind and Light. If that's not enough, pump up your personas using the Page, Knight, Queen, and King cards.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Sep 13, 2007)

Karin said:


> On a different note, anyone know if you can get the ability Samsara on Lucifer?


Lucifer is strike type inheritance so he can't inherit any light skills, however if you're an incredibly lucky bastard and also sacrifice a few hundred virgins one of his skills might mutate into a (ma)hamaon (you can't get samsara from skill mutation) on a level up. Or you could use gameshark. 

Lucifer doesn't need it anyway, Morning Star will outright kill most everything you'll find in Monad until you can level him once to get Victory Cry and eliminate any and all challenge in the game outside of the secret boss.




For the 110 boss I went solo with Orochi, Narcissus' Flower and my strongest weapon equipped (I think it was a spear with critical+), casted either Rebellion or Revolution (I don't remember which) and pressed triangle once. Easiest tartarus boss I can remember after floor 252's boss (who I beat with a similar strategy) and floor 180's bosses (ditto).


----------



## Homura (Sep 14, 2007)

Nyarlathotep said:


> Lucifer is strike type inheritance so he can't inherit any light skills, however if you're an incredibly lucky bastard and also sacrifice a few hundred virgins one of his skills might mutate into a (ma)hamaon (you can't get samsara from skill mutation) on a level up. Or you could use gameshark.
> 
> Lucifer doesn't need it anyway, Morning Star will outright kill most everything you'll find in Monad until you can level him once to get Victory Cry and eliminate any and all challenge in the game outside of the secret boss.



Darn...I just wanted to know because I really want someone other than Daijoushou to have it. And I know what you mean, after I got victory cry I literally kept spamming Armageddon till I was level 99.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 14, 2007)

What characters did you not use? Right now I'm finding Akihiko completely unused. He's at level 33 when my main is at level 47.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 14, 2007)

You can get your whole party Level 90+ easy in Monad Depths when you get access to it.

That's how I got my main to Level 99.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 14, 2007)

So should I leave Akihiko for now and just play till I can level him later?


----------



## Homura (Sep 14, 2007)

He'll become a really useful character in some of the later boss battles.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah, Monad leveled me up like 20 levels in about 10mins... though I stopped leveling up and beat the game at around level 90 cause I got bored. Didn't even go through all of Monad, I just stayed on the first floor constantly leveling up.

All you gotta do is exploit enemy's weakness and your other characters will almost never have to put up with the enemies of Monad... and also, make the effort of preemptive strikes.

There was a later boss that really pissed me off, it was after Lovers Guardian, it was three golems and all I can remember is that they were strong against everything except for Ice-Based spells and some other magic, and even then that wasn't their weakness. The only way to beat that one was to have everyone assigned target to one of them and try to kill him off as fast as possible.

Anyways, I was going to say this on my previous post, but upon a New Game+ you continue to have Access to Monad even early in the game and THANK god... you keep your compendium... I just baught back all of the Persona's I used during my final battle


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2007)

This is the best RPG I have played so far this year.  Fire Emblem and Growlanser are probably the only looming games on the schedule that have a chance of beating it.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 16, 2007)

I uploaded 13 Wallpapers on Persona 2: Eternal Punishment, Person 3/FES-


Found them a while back on the web, just uploaded them though, feel free to take.


----------



## shinjowy (Sep 16, 2007)

@Nyarlthatotep:
Awesome-ness, I'll be sure to try it out when I get the chance to play again.


----------



## Homura (Sep 17, 2007)

Alright a question to those who've beaten the game and gotten the good ending. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not quite sure, but does main character die in the ending? I mean the sign of him going to "sleep" on Aigis' lap and him not appearing in Fes support that question?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm pretty sure he dies from what all the fans have stated.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Sep 17, 2007)

Karin said:


> Alright a question to those who've beaten the game and gotten the good ending.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Huge P3 Ending Spoilers_ 



He fell into a coma/Apathy Syndrome in the ending.





*Spoiler*: _Massively Huge Episode Aegis Spoilers_ 



He falls into a coma/AS because he uses his soul to create the seal that prevents Erebus from calling out to Nyx. 

Mitsuru mentions going to his funeral in Episode Aegis, so his body is dead (it apparently died in the hospital sometime in the middle of March), but his soul can't be processed into the P3verse afterlife (if there is one) and he'll be completely alone and isolated from anything and everything except for Erebus trying to pull him off the door every once in a while until no earth born life form ever thinks or wonders about death. (by earth born life form they mean anything that is alive and was born in earth, including all animals and, despite the obvious impossibility of one of them thinking or wondering about anything, all plants too)





*Spoiler*: _Super Massively Huge FES Fanbook Spoilers&Crazy Rant_ 



Which means he's stuck on that door for all of eternity, or at least until the last earth born life form (or life form derived/evolved from one) dies, but by then his self-awareness would most likely have degraded due to the sheer monotony and thus he won't even be able to remember that there's no point in being the seal anymore, and that he can go to heaven/afterlife and be with his friends and family. (assuming that they would even remember him after the millions/billions/trillions(?) of years that have passed and assuming that there's even an afterlife in the P3verse)

He doesn't have to wait until then to break the seal tough, I assume that if he can retain his mental capacities for 5,000 million years until the sun goes red giant and/or until humanity has left the earth and moved out to another planet (best bet would be another star system or even galaxy) he could bet it all on Nyx not being able to commit mass genocide with its' mind in its' scattered state alone and break the seal, and that if its' body comes chasing after humanity that they'll have some crazy space super weapon to destroy the moon coming straight at them with enough force to break a considerable part of the Earth if it were to hit it, but that's only if he didn't wait until the red giant sun eats the moon or if Nyx's body can survive being eaten by the sun. 

Or he could hit the jackpot if humanity blows itself up along with every life form on the planet in a more acceptable amount of time, but if that happens then he might as well have chosen to kill Ryouji and lived those 2 months to the max.

Or Atlus could chose to give him a more fitting closure in the next Persona game and at least let him complete his death, but knowing Atlus' track record with perpetually mute protagonists in this franchise that's highly unlikely. Most we'll get is probably a vague reference to him and maybe even a short glimpse at the seal from afar in the ending.


----------



## Homura (Sep 17, 2007)

Nyarlathotep said:


> *Spoiler*: _Huge P3 Ending Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I had no idea it was that complicated. Now they better bring Fes to help tie up the loose ends.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Sep 17, 2007)

Karin said:


> Wow, I had no idea it was that complicated. Now they better bring Fes to help tie up the loose ends.


It's not really that complicated, I just like to ramble .

Fes won't solve anything, heck, Fes (more specifically Episode Aegis) is the root of all this bullshittery in the first place, vanilla P3's ending was perfectly fine as it was. 


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers that will change the way you look at P3 forever_ 



Admittedly, the whole Nyx being a Lavos wannabe thing came from the fanbook, so as long as you don't read that you can keep believing Nyx was the physical manifestation of the concept of death and thus simply couldn't be killed, instead of being an extra terrestrial life form who is bound by different universal laws, you know, the kind of entities that people from sci-fi shows deal on a nearly daily basis using good old technology.


----------



## Homura (Sep 18, 2007)

Nyarlathotep said:


> It's not really that complicated, I just like to ramble .
> 
> Fes won't solve anything, heck, Fes (more specifically Episode Aegis) is the root of all this bullshittery in the first place, vanilla P3's ending was perfectly fine as it was.
> 
> ...



Lol, You really do know alot about P3.


----------



## Serp (Sep 21, 2007)

I just got this game today (usa-undub) and I find it to be one of the best rpg I have ever played, maybe because I dont like RPGs, but I still love this game.


----------



## Aecen (Sep 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 he doesnt die...instead he gives up his flesh to seal away Nyx, in FES it shows what happens during the Nyx fight more in depth.


----------



## Homura (Sep 22, 2007)

Aecen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> he doesnt die...instead he gives up his flesh to seal away Nyx, in FES it shows what happens during the Nyx fight more in depth.



All the more reason why they should bring Fes over here!


----------



## Sho (Sep 26, 2007)

I honestly don't think they'll be bringing FES here, much like they didn't bring Innocent Sin.  It would be a pity since I've never seen such popularity and demand for a Persona game before till P3 came out.

I'm pretty excited about the Persona 4 announcement for the PS3 though.  They said they'll announce it officially after the Tokyo Game Show according to one of those sites.  I can't wait till it's released since I'll gladly pay for a PS3 just for that (and also FF Versus XIII)


----------



## Homura (Sep 28, 2007)

Wait up, you're saying that they've already announced Persona 4 for the PS3 already? Damn, another reason I need to get a PS3 now lol


----------



## Omega id (Sep 29, 2007)

Well unlike FES, it wouldn't matter if Innocent Sin was braught here because I've read everywhere that Innocent Sin was bad compared to Eternal Punishment.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 30, 2007)

How is the Persona series?

It seems pretty good, but do you have to get the first and second persona to understand whats happening?


----------



## Homura (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the link Sho. I can't wait till they have actual screenshots or better yet a trailer for Persona 4.


----------



## Omega id (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright, a Persona 4 already? Can't wait to see how it looks like on the newest hardware. I hope they go all out.


----------



## Homura (Oct 5, 2007)

We probably won't be seeing a Persona 4 here in the US till like a year after it comes out or maybe even later like they did with the previous Persona games. And by then they'll probably have an expansion for it in the Japanese version when they finally release it here.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 5, 2007)

But Persona 3 was a pretty big hit in America, so maybe they'll get the game out quicker.

Persona 3 took a little long because Atlus went retarded and used wrong paper and glue for their artbooks.


----------



## Homura (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah, let's hope that Atlus takes note of the popularity and do a double release of the game on the same day. But I wouldn't want to get my hopes up, the Japanese likes to screw with us when it comes to games.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm stuck on the 171 floor boss. Tips please. His lightning keeps raping me up the ass. I can keep the main alive with Thor but then the slash gets me.


----------



## Homura (Oct 15, 2007)

You mean the Judgement Swords? Yeah they're kind of tough to beat, but you should try and take the time to make a persona with alot of Support abilities like Marakukaja, Masakukaja, Matarunda, and Mediarama with high defense. If you have jewels from battles you should trade them in for cards to help beef up your preferred persona which I did in both attack and defense.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 15, 2007)

I just got Alice. Since I have alot of cards laying around I guess I'll use them.


----------



## Homura (Oct 15, 2007)

You could also try and fusing/using a persona which has Tenterafoo and ailment boost which they're succeptable against. They'll waste a turn if they try to use Ma/Ziodyne and Tempus Slash.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 15, 2007)

Sweet, thanks.


----------



## Homura (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol, no problem. If you run to any more problems, don't hesitate to ask. I'll be more than happy to help.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 23, 2007)

Even though I may just have figured it out. I'm going to re-inforce my knowledge and ask about the floor 248 boss.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 25, 2007)

Double posting


----------



## Homura (Oct 26, 2007)

Why did I just notice this post now...? Anyways if the boss you're talking about is a giant blob on a rocking horse then use Yukari, Aegis, and equip a bow.

Oh and big news people! I think FES is coming to America! Check out the link and judge for yourself. Hope it's all true and not some freaking lie.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm talking about these 3 giant disk things. Also, considering all that FES fucks with, I don't even know if I want to play it.


----------



## Homura (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh those guys, well you should bring Aigis and Akihiko for support, you should do the same while alternating with attacks with personas with Ma(wind/ice/lightning)dyne attacks. Fire, strikes, and slashes won't work on them so you should either bring Yukari or Mitsuru as your attacker and healer. Just keep lowering their stats which Akihiko should be doing while Aigis beefs up yours.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 27, 2007)

Lol Akihiko He's still at level 33. He fell behind way too quickly so I've been waiting for the legendary Monad Depths I've heard so much about to level him without him getting brutalized in the pooper. I'll bring Aigis and Mitsuru.


----------



## evrangel7 (Oct 27, 2007)

Got it and it's great.


----------



## evrangel7 (Oct 27, 2007)

Karin what game is that in your sig?


----------



## Homura (Oct 27, 2007)

The 2-D Fighter Melty Blood.


----------



## Omega id (Oct 27, 2007)

Melty Blood: Act Cadenza to be more precise... it's for PS2... I don't know if it came out in the US. I have a copy of the japanese version, I myself play it once in a while with some close friends.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 27, 2007)

I have the PC version of that game. I haven't played it in awhile.


----------



## Omega id (Oct 27, 2007)

I also have the PC version, however, PC Version doesn't have the only other two characters that I have grown to like in Act Cadenza... Kouma Kishima is bad ass... Aoko Aozaki is just nasty with set ups.

I haven't played the newer version of AC though.


----------



## Homura (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm still looking for the Ps2 version of it. I suck at playing with a keyboard and I don't have a game pad for it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 27, 2007)

I bought my Game Pad for Melty Blood. I damned near got carpal tunnel playing it with the keyboard.


----------



## Judgemento (Oct 27, 2007)

I fought the Reaper, won but dint get the button...
and then I remembered I dint take Elizabeth's quest. (Unless the item itself has a certain drop rate which I doubt.) 

=_=

It was hard too D: (i'm lv 70~74 avg) I used Mitsuru, Yukari and Aki
I was forced to set Akihiko to Heal/support (though it came in handy with all his taru/suku/raku spells) 
Mitsuru proved useful... but she just loved abusing that skill that doubles your spell damage only to die the next turn thanks to double Agidyne attacks >_>
Yukari only use was to Mediarama and Samarecarm.

I wore some high crit chances boxing gloves and dealt the most damage from the crits and then the All-out attacks. Using Cybele for Megidoloan, Samarecarm and Mediarahan along with its resistance to Fire/Darkness attacks  
He used Mamudoon like 3294823094 times and Agidyne another 39582905 times so Cybele was the best choice (The only choice actually... the other personas were either weak to Light/dark or dint have recarm/samarecarm with  a party healing skill) 


I think I'll just go and lv more in the Monad before I battle it again.


----------



## Homura (Oct 27, 2007)

I think there's like a drop rate to it cause my friend beat the Reaper and a button didn't drop and he was taking the mission. 

And I know what you mean lol. It took me like a good 30 minutes to beat him and I was doing pretty well too until I had the brilliant idea of using a Magic mirror. After that the Reaper just used Megidoloan for like 300-400 Damage to my entire party each turn. I swear the enemies in P3 are smart.


----------



## Omega id (Oct 27, 2007)

I just used Armageddon on the Reaper, though I was at a fairly high level at the time (80's or 90's) I didn't want to bother with Reaper especially since I got a taste of what he can do when I was weaker and early in the game.


----------



## Homura (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone has any tips of fighting Elizabeth yet?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 28, 2007)

Nope, she's pretty ridiculously hard. lol


----------



## Homura (Oct 28, 2007)

Damn, when I try to armageddon her she just pulls out a Megidoloan which does like 9999 damage to me, and when I get her HP down to half she just heals herself with that damn pixie. I know you can't use any Personas which absorb or reflect anything, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Fojos (Oct 29, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Seems like a bit of work, why not just import if you don't want the dubbed over?
> I don't know, Nocturne and Digital Devil Saga were actually pretty decent in English, so I don't foresee Persona3 being that bad in that department. They don't really do a bad job with voice acting, like SquareEnix/CyberConnect does.



Because learning kanji, katana and hiragana isn't the easiest thing?


----------



## Judgemento (Oct 31, 2007)

I got Lucifer yesterday and all I got to say is...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 FUCKING AWESOME! 




Broken though  with Morning star, Salvation and victory cry you could solo every battle.  Now I need to get Messiah. 
Btw any news about FES?


----------



## Homura (Nov 1, 2007)

Judgemento said:


> I got Lucifer yesterday and all I got to say is...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You can still get Messiah if you want, though he's not necessary. I only got him cause that's the main character's real persona.

About FES, there maybe talks about Atlus finally bringing it here to the states since it was somewhat stated in the resume of Liam O'Brien that he's working on the expansion of Persona 3.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 2, 2007)

I finally got to Monad! Now to get to  level 90.


----------



## Homura (Nov 2, 2007)

I remember how many times I died while I first tried leveling up in Monad.


----------



## Judgemento (Nov 2, 2007)

So which is everyones fav persona, character, arcana and Social link ?

Persona: Lucifer (Massive win in every way.)
Character: Mitsuru  
Arcana: Justice and Judgment
Social Link: I think the star one was nice...


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 2, 2007)

Haruhi said:


> I remember how many times I died while I first tried leveling up in Monad.



Yeah I was just coming in to bitch about how much I'm getting raped. I also need money. I'm too broke to buy the latest batch of equipment.


----------



## Homura (Nov 3, 2007)

Judgemento said:


> So which is everyones fav persona, character, arcana and Social link ?
> 
> Persona: Lucifer (Massive win in every way.)
> Character: Mitsuru
> ...



Persona: Messiah
Character: Junpei (coolest looking Persona IMO)
Arcana: Sun and Judgment
Social Link: Lovers and Justice. I thought they were cute lol.



Luneas said:


> Yeah I was just coming in to bitch about how much I'm getting raped. I also need money. I'm too broke to buy the latest batch of equipment.



There's alot of suitcases in there that have contain money. There were several times where I got 300k yen and at the last floor of Monad there's also a suitcase with one million yen.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 3, 2007)

I got Lucifer, Satan and Messiah finally! Lucifer owns hard as previously stated.


----------



## Homura (Nov 4, 2007)

I really need to start playing the game a second time so I can get all the Social Links maxed.


----------



## Judgemento (Nov 4, 2007)

Argh I still need Satan and Thanatos... but I haven't done some requests so I cant make the necessary personas to make the necessary personas to make the necessary personas to make them... >_>


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanatos is kinda meh really. But Satan is Godwin.(lol Christianity)


----------



## Homura (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanatos is useless when you get Messiah in my opinion. Especially when you make a Messiah with Die for Me, Tempest Slash, and 1 hand Sword Master.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 4, 2007)

My Messiah has Mamudoon


----------



## Homura (Nov 4, 2007)

So does mine. What a waste of a move slot...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanatos is for collection purposes to me.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 4, 2007)

Victory cry is hax. Good Lord Armageddon ends virtually every fight instantly and to have my SP come back afterwards. That's fucking cheap.


----------



## Homura (Nov 4, 2007)

That's what I said. That basically kills the entire difficulty of the game. Well at least if you still want a challenge you can still go and fight Elizabeth.


----------



## Judgemento (Nov 5, 2007)

Religion in MY SMT: P3?...

Btw does anyone know if theres a place to find the game's manga chapters?
I heard MC is called... something with M... Minato was it? (Lol )


----------



## Homura (Nov 5, 2007)

You could probably find it through Bittorrent if you look hard enough, though I can't seem to find it for myself. 

Apprently MC's real name is Minato Arisato which was the name I used to name my guy when I played P3.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 6, 2007)

Once you have Armageddon + Victory Cry, powerleveling in monad is like watching paint dry. My Characters are at 88-97. I have the best I could buy from the cop. Should I just say fuck it now and wait?


----------



## Homura (Nov 6, 2007)

Basically once you're already over level 80-85, you're pretty much going to breeze through everyone including the last few bosses in the game since you can Armageddon all of them to death except for the last boss.


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 7, 2007)

*Persona 3 Getting an Anime...*



> Persona 3 Game Adapted as Television Anime for January
> 
> Aniplex's A-1 Pictures is adapting the Persona 3 PlayStation 2 role-playing game as a television anime series under the name Persona -trinity soul- for a January 2008 premiere. The anime is set a decade after the game, and will center around three brothers in a future city where the dead have risen with their skins turned inside out. The Persona games themselves are spinoffs from the long-running Shin Megami Tensei series.
> 
> ...





Good to see Persona 3 getting an anime adapation though not a straight adapation of the game but a sequel to it... Well at least several characters of P3 will show up, Mitsuru will be even hotter ten years older.


----------



## Homura (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh, wow I can't wait then. Subbing groups better get to work on this cause I want to watch it!


----------



## Judgemento (Nov 7, 2007)

A decade...hmm I wonder if Koromaru will be dead 
I can imagine Ken being a professional 
Mitsuru is going be a stripper 
Lol smileys in order 

Anyways... I got Satan,Thanatos and Messiah. Thanatos and Messiah were made fail while Satan got Morning star + Victory cry along with some other useful spells.
Its sad that this game doesnt have any optional boss that has that feeling of optional boss. Meaning Elizabeth nor reaper count because one can be killed super easily while the other can be just plain cheap and you dont even have the complete party.
What I want is a boss with massive HP and overall stats... one that can rip your team with attacks that cant be be blocked and where armageddon abuser have to think twice before using it


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 7, 2007)

Screenshots:


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 7, 2007)

I can't wait. This is such great news.

I'm having an orgy.


----------



## shinjowy (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome, I'll definitely be waiting for this anime


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 7, 2007)

I just finished the game. What an ending.


----------



## Homura (Nov 7, 2007)

The ending made me cry.

And as for the anime, will it also recall events from what happened in FES?


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He died on my birthday.


----------



## Pein (Feb 14, 2008)

bump for teh noobs who can't search

I picked this game up a few weeks ago after looking for it awhile loving it and I didn't know it came with the neat extras


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 14, 2008)

I picked this game up. 70 hours in one week. No social life for a week(yes, a sad week). It's too good.


----------



## Homura (Feb 14, 2008)

Lol, this thread is back alive I see. Well there's rumors that FES is already in the works.


----------



## Fenix (Apr 29, 2008)

So does FES have its own thread or what

I need to know how hard Hard Mode is


----------



## Stephen (Apr 30, 2008)

I love this freaking game it's one of the best I've ever played I'm playing Persona 3 FES as of right now


----------



## shinjowy (May 1, 2008)

FES Hard mode features:

- 4x Compendium costs
- Increased damage by Shadows
- Regular encounters (e.g. you striking them when they have that ! above their heads)  have a pretty good chance of enemy advantage
- Lower chance of escape

You may be thinking that the increase in damage is pretty negligible, but I'd have to say that its quite an increase actually. (I remember that 1 non-Tarunda'd Magarula from the floor boss Change Relic instantly killed Junpei who had full hp). You'll definitely need to make use of the buffs/debuffs in the boss fights where they have no weaknesses, and you'll also have to start using certain status ailments on susceptible bosses to ensure that you last longer. 

Also, make SURE that you always attack from behind, since you never know if you get a normal encounter or enemy advantage if you hit them normally. The enemies also seem to get the most opportune times to land a critical hit on you.

And since I was curious, I tried to transfer my compendium into a new hard mode game. Costs of each base Persona, especially high level ones, were staggering. The single-digit level personas are ok, costing around 5,000-10,000, but the ones around the 60's to 80's got insane, costing around 500,000 - 1.2 million just for the base version (Helel/Lucifer is actually 1.2 million).

Add that to the fact that you don't get any infinite stamina days anymore (yes, you get tired the night before the full moon), it makes a No Transfer Max S-Links Hard Mode Playthrough pretty challenging.


----------



## Amped Lightning (May 2, 2008)

I've been thinking about getting this... I don't really play turn based games, but this looks pretty good.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (May 3, 2008)

I bought the game several weeks ago. It's so great X3 About 90hours of Play-Time right now  I really love Aigis! She is so very sweet, although she's a robot!


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 3, 2008)

I bought FES last week, I got up to May on Journey and now I'm starting to get really bored. Do things get more ~exciting~ as the months go on?!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, when more characters get introduced, it starts getting interesting.
And some of the S. Links side stories are pretty great.

I'm on June, haven't played much of it due to TWEWY. ^.^ Oh, and Mario Kart.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 3, 2008)

Ohhh thanks for the heads up!

Hopefully the plot starts to hasten after May/June. D:


----------



## Akuma (May 3, 2008)

Those who havent and like this game



Play nocturne.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 3, 2008)

^If you can find it. Aside from high prices on Ebay.


----------



## shinjowy (May 4, 2008)

^Play-asia has Nocturne (regular price) in stock again, so if anyone hasn't played that game, I'd recommend that you get it there.


----------



## Homura (May 4, 2008)

For those who haven't heard or seen anything about Persona 4 yet, then here's the 17 minute long trailer.

It's coming out in Japan during the early Summer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJt2ZnL9eTQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (May 4, 2008)

I want to know when it's coming here. I've seen the 17 minute trailer.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 4, 2008)

I wish the trailer was subbed. xD

I liked that they kept the Velvet Room theme in the game.


----------



## Homura (May 4, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I want to know when it's coming here. I've seen the 17 minute trailer.



Eh, I'm assuming August of 2009.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 4, 2008)

I'm hoping for a Winter 08/09 release for Persona 4.

Persona 3 and FES sales are doing extremely well. Which means they might release it sooner than they did Persona 3.


----------



## Stephen (May 4, 2008)

I hope so I can't wait for Persona 4


----------



## Vonocourt (May 4, 2008)

shinjowy said:


> ^Play-asia has Nocturne (regular price) in stock again, so if anyone hasn't played that game, I'd recommend that you get it there.



Gamestop has Nocture and DDS1 for 39.99, it states it as used...but they're just gutting the new copies and selling them used. They've done this before with other reprints.

As for new releases, why not a port of the full Persona 2 for the PSP like Star Ocean?


----------



## Darklyre (May 4, 2008)

Play-Asia's copies of Nocturne are reprints - they don't include the Maniacs soundtrack. That said, they're still a hell of a lot cheaper than any copy you'd find on Ebay or Amazon.

Don't go into Nocturne or DDS thinking the difficulty is similar to P3...it's not. Nocturne has a grand total of 2 spots without random battles. Yes, you fight random battles in towns and save points. And they're quite fond of Mudo-ing the crap out of you.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 5, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> Play-Asia's copies of Nocturne are reprints



So are Gamestop's copies. They just gut them and sell them for $15 bucks cheaper.

This is one of the few times that buying from Gamestop is worth it.


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> Don't go into Nocturne or DDS thinking the difficulty is similar to P3...it's not. Nocturne has a grand total of 2 spots without random battles. Yes, you fight random battles in towns and save points. And they're quite fond of Mudo-ing the crap out of you.



Luckily DDS is easier than Nocturne. That said, it's still not something to hold onto dearly, as Nocturne can be quite frustrating. You also have to think hard about your abilities.


----------



## Akuma (May 5, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Luckily DDS is easier than Nocturne. That said, it's still not something to hold onto dearly, as Nocturne can be quite frustrating. You also have to think hard about your abilities.



Nocturnes bosses can be fucking mind numbing. While DDS 1 didnt have very hard bosses but 2 did.


----------



## Wesley (May 7, 2008)

Which is the better buy; Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 or Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 FES?


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2008)

FES, it's PES3 + extra's.


----------



## Prince Leon (May 7, 2008)

FES has the original game and a continuation of the story entitled "The Answer". There are also some new Persona in the game among other additions.

So yeah, FES is the better buy.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 7, 2008)

Yeah get FES, but if you can find Persona 3 being sold in the original collector's box set, the one when it first came out. Then maybe I'd get that...

I have the box and the extras that came with it, so what I did was sell the only the game, and bought FES to replace it.


----------



## Astronaut (May 7, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Nocturnes bosses can be fucking mind numbing. While DDS 1 didnt have very hard bosses but 2 did.



Nocturne can be quite easy if you level cap your characters and have the null everything [except almighty] Magatama.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 7, 2008)

I just want to get Dante. That's the first thing that comes to mind when I think of Nocturne.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 7, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> I just want to get Dante. That's the first thing that comes to mind when I think of Nocturne.



I heard he's not that great. I'm still waiting for my copy.


----------



## Astronaut (May 8, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> I just want to get Dante. That's the first thing that comes to mind when I think of Nocturne.



Ehh, he was remotely useful, but not as much so as like, Metatron.
Like, his provoke was good for a quick defense lower, but you'd have to immediately dekaja the enemy since it also raises the enemies attack. I guess his dekunda was useful too.

Attack wise, most of my demons were doing about the same when it came to damage levels--the only REALLY good attack [after you'd have used Tarukaja] was Stinger, it'd deal out around 1000+ damage, but in retrospect, so would any good demon with focus.

If anything, I completed the Labyrinth of Amala for experience, deathstones, and Metatron/Beezlebub, not so much for Dante.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 8, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Which is the better buy; Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 or Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3 FES?



FES by far. Like the others pointed out, extras were added


Which of the two games of SMTDS would be the harder one?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 8, 2008)

Phosphene said:


> Ehh, he was remotely useful, but not as much so as like, Metatron.
> Like, his provoke was good for a quick defense lower, but you'd have to immediately dekaja the enemy since it also raises the enemies attack. I guess his dekunda was useful too.
> 
> Attack wise, most of my demons were doing about the same when it came to damage levels--the only REALLY good attack [after you'd have used Tarukaja] was Stinger, it'd deal out around 1000+ damage, but in retrospect, so would any good demon with focus.
> ...



I just received my copy of nocturne today. And shit, I thought his first appearance would be a bit more hidden than a cutscene right after the first boss.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 8, 2008)

I got a confession to make. Since I been in college I rarely have time for alot of the RPGS I want to play  and I never got a chance to play PES 3  Now that my PS2 died  I need to get a new one and since FES came out I will be getting that and playing the game =0


I cannot wait for PES4 because the setting that its in looks great ( not from a graphical perspective).


So yea wanted to share that all with you, so I should be playing it within the next couple weeks.


----------



## Astronaut (May 9, 2008)

Pringer Lagann said:


> FES by far. Like the others pointed out, extras were added
> 
> 
> Which of the two games of SMTDS would be the harder one?


Depends on what you consider hard. 

I ENJOYED the first game moreso than the 2nd game, but I guess everyone always says the 2nd game is a bit harder. I liked the final boss of the first game moreso than the one in the 2nd game--but The Sun level [the last level] of the 2nd game is a bitch; there are seals on one level that don't let you change or you lose a turn and you have to re beat all the bosses you had beaten prior in the 1st/2nd game.  


Vonocourt said:


> I just received my copy of nocturne today. And shit, I thought his first appearance would be a bit more hidden than a cutscene right after the first boss.


Lol. Yeaaah, he isn't really a subtle or hidden character. 

Just remember to tell them [the old man and lady in black] you want to do the Candelabrum, or you can't get access to the Labyrinth of Amala. The Labyrinth itself starts to be a bitch after a while [especially so if you're not a person that stock piles items/level grinds] but it's worth it to get like, beezlebub/metatron fusing unlocked--and of course, to get the use of Dante.

I guess the Candelabrum fiends are kinda a bitch too, especially the trumpeter--basically, make sure you either want to use Dante or don't, it's not worth the trouble otherwise. 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> I cannot wait for PES4 because the setting that its in looks great ( not from a graphical perspective).


Graphics aren't that bad, considering.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2008)

O no their not but how I made that statement some people might think I was just talking about graphics and I wanted to point out that I was not. Thats all hehe. To bad their is no co op dawn then you can be part of my team


----------



## Donkey Show (May 9, 2008)

FES is a nice change, especially with hard mode in The Journey.  The new questions kinda threw me off for a sec, but thank god my stats were already maxed out from my original save file so I could focus on maxing the social links.  The new Elizabeth dates are hilarious too.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 9, 2008)

I hope I can fix my max social link playthrough. I'm off by a day with Chariot and Hermit.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (May 12, 2008)

Hey, how can you repair the relationship with Chihiro, if she saw you with Yukari?
Does anybody know that?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 12, 2008)

Phosphene said:


> Depends on what you consider hard.
> 
> I ENJOYED the first game moreso than the 2nd game, but I guess everyone always says the 2nd game is a bit harder. I liked the final boss of the first game moreso than the one in the 2nd game--but The Sun level [the last level] of the 2nd game is a bitch; there are seals on one level that don't let you change or you lose a turn and you have to re beat all the bosses you had beaten prior in the 1st/2nd game.


I beat DDS1 a while back and I have yet to play the second. I wanted to know what to expect. But the Sun level sounds like a bitch, but I don't mind fighting Angel again.


----------



## Balladbird (May 12, 2008)

I didn't notice a real difference in difficulty  between DDS1 and DDS2, with the exception of the sun level, which has already been discussed.

In either game I'd argue that the hardest part is actually keeping your supplies intact while traversing the ridiculously large dungeon areas.  *the last dungeon of DDS1 was ridiculous! *


----------



## Astronaut (May 12, 2008)

Pringer Lagann said:


> I beat DDS1 a while back and I have yet to play the second. I wanted to know what to expect. But the Sun level sounds like a bitch, but I don't mind fighting Angel again.


Sadly, Angel isn't someone you fight again in the Sun level; it's like Bat and all those bitches. 


Balladbird said:


> I didn't notice a real difference in difficulty  between DDS1 and DDS2, with the exception of the sun level, which has already been discussed.
> 
> In either game I'd argue that the hardest part is actually keeping your supplies intact while traversing the ridiculously large dungeon areas.  *the last dungeon of DDS1 was ridiculous! *


Ughh, the seals.

And I never really had a problem with item conservation, but I level grinded and got like, null phys and such on the first game, and the 2nd game, most of my party knew auto soma.

*edit;*
Also, don't forget the optional bosses in the 2nd game [Vishnu and Shiva], they were kind of a bitch to beat.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 12, 2008)

Balladbird said:
			
		

> I didn't notice a real difference in difficulty between DDS1 and DDS2, with the exception of the sun level, which has already been discussed.


Well, DDS2 on Normal is about the same difficulty as DDS, but DDS2 has Hard mode, where several of the manditory bosses become quite capable of killing you even with prep-time. DDS' optional waterways were quite annoying though, often because two Arahabaki would show up as reinforcements.

Also, the Mantra grid is far more annoying to max out in DDS2 (I'm talking about a single playthrough here). Not only are there more Mantra, with the most expensive ones being even more expensive than in DDS, but money is considerably harder to come by.

I kinda miss Null Attack, but all the new skills (particularly Chaturbhuja and the ultimate Elemental skills) more than make up for it.



			
				Phosphene said:
			
		

> *edit;*
> Also, don't forget the optional bosses in the 2nd game [Vishnu and Shiva], they were kind of a bitch to beat.


Don't forget Seth and Satan, they're even worse. Satan is comparable to Hitoshura, difficulty wise.

Sorry for the derail. As you were.


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2008)

Rhys went skeet skeet over the mention of optional bosses.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 19, 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a list of answers for the quizes that match the answers of those in FES...the faq I'm reading right now don't seem to be update to date...and so are a bunch of other ones. D: 

Please and thank you! X3


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 19, 2008)

I found the answers by going tot he FES boards at Gamefaqs and searching for it there.


So far I'm in Mid-August I think, or was it late August.... Where's everyone else at? I managed to fix me social links by skipping a movie or two during the time being.


----------



## Balladbird (May 19, 2008)

Gamefaq's forums have the quiz answers buried somwhere in their piles of conversations, that's where I found them.  I wish they'd get a complete faq for the new game >.<  I'm already at Jan 1st and I've not yet established the Aeon social link.


On an unrelated note, I finally finished the Sun S.link this playthrough.  Damn was that sadder than I expected.  >.<


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 26, 2008)

Damn, I didn't know I was *2* days behind with my Chairot, that's the only one I need to fix and I'm already at 11/10. Damn, I hope I can fix it in time to get Orpheus Kai/Telos.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks like the released date for Persona 4 is Dec. 9, 2008 which was announced at Anime Expo.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 5, 2008)

That's a lot sooner than expected.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 5, 2008)

Erection activated.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's the pic for the U.S. box cover comes with the CD soundtrack.



Official Email from Atlus:



> Dear Atlus Faithful,
> 
> Persona 4
> 
> ...



Confirm to be $39.99 hell yeah!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 6, 2008)

^There's no pics. But fucking great news.


----------



## Lucius (Jul 6, 2008)

playing Persona 3 FES right now. i realy like it. and persona 4 is already announced. guess i won't have to wait too long after all

i like the new ingame graphics. i prefere it to the cibi look of persona 3. still grate tho.

here is a 17 min trailer: Arby n' teh Cheif.


----------



## Akira (Jul 6, 2008)

Without revealing any spoilers, is there a direct link between Persona 3 and 4 or is each a stand alone storyline?


----------



## Zache (Jul 6, 2008)

Takes place 2 years after P3, hell in one of the screen shots you see Chihiro. The main characters of P4 even visits Gekkoukan High.


----------



## Akira (Jul 7, 2008)

So I'm guessing I should play Persona 3 before picking this one up?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2008)

You should play P3 regardless...

From what i see there will be similarities but no actual sequel relation.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 7, 2008)

I went to AX and I can't believe I fucking missed this...

Free P4 shirts T_________T


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, The Answer in FES is so damn boring, too much grinding and shit. As much of a P3 fan I am, I don't know if I want to keep playing it....


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Well, The Answer in FES is so damn boring, too much grinding and shit. As much of a P3 fan I am, I don't know if I want to keep playing it....



It's like the grinding part of the journey all glued together...not much story but the end sure is rewarding..and it's much more challenging.


It's only about 30 hours long so it's not much trouble.


----------



## Tunafish (Jul 16, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> I went to AX and I can't believe I fucking missed this...
> 
> Free P4 shirts T_________T


 I got one. Did you attend the Persona 3 Gathering?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 16, 2008)

@Dreikoo, I actually started playing The Answer again, still 30 hours is pretty long for an epilogue. But I must beat it now. Or else when I get P4, I'll feel I didn't accomplish anything with P3. lol

Time to find a fucking P4 shirt.


----------



## Lucius (Jul 24, 2008)

damn i just played through the journey. over 116h playtime. with a walkthrough-guide. i guess i'm a slacker^^

it was an amazing game. definitely in my top 3 games of all time. the message it transmited and the story in general, the presentation was extremely well done.

only negative aspect was the grind on normal mode. i didn't like tatarus for the repeating areas. i wished there were more alternate dungeons you could explore and actually come back to. after the first 2 month i only went to tatarus 2 times a month to do liz' requests and the night b4 full. but most of the boss fights been realy good.


*Spoiler*: _but the ending.._ 



what's always with japanese productions and their bittersweet endings? i guess i'm too used to hollywood and its happy endings where you are happy and can put everything aside.

but i couldn't think of a better ending then that for p3. in fact its the best ending i ever experienced in any rpg. ofc something like that happened before (ffX) but it was nowhere else as well done as here. i thought about what happened after they all met up on the roof. and the moment they realized what happened..

aigis was prolly like: hey open your eyes our friends are here. *shakes the MC*
yukari: geeez. what's he thinking, sleeping on aigis' lap like that?
junpei: daaamn what a slaacker. get up already.
mitsuru: west (my char's last name) stand up! who you think you are?
akahiko: no time to rest. you gotta keep training!
ken-kun: hey sempai you rememberd too !
koro-chan: *whimper* (the only one that noticed it)

aigis shaked the MC a little more. no reaction, "hey whats wrong"... too sad to write on

i'm happy it was done that way tho and not right after the defeat of nyx. and i'm happy they all remembered in the end.

btw. if i think of the bad ending (where you decide to kill ryoji). i kinda liked it too and diden't mind the betrayal that much.. if it wasn't for aigis. lol in the end during the speach i expected her to jump on the MC and ripp his head off any moment^^



now i can't wait to play the answer and i can't wait for persona 4. that game realy made me a Shin Megami Tensei fan.

oh and a tipp for people who aren't through it yet: don't bring junpei to the last fight !


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn, 116h? That's hella long. I was around 91hrs my first time, no guide. And 70hrs second time when I got FES with the guide.

And I just beat The Answer recently, a little dissapointed by it. But it took me about 24h.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 26, 2008)

What is the earliest point of activation for Aeon S. Link?


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 26, 2008)

^ I think it's somewhere in Jan. D: 

Oh my gawd, how did you guys survive The Answer?! It's the boringest thing I've ever played. D:!!!! I got so tired of it, I went on Youtube and watched someone else beat the game, so that I could feel satisfied without missing out on too much.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 26, 2008)

^Damn, how did I survive... I had no inspiration at all but I played through it.
I guess it's because I love Persona 3. lol no other reason.


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 27, 2008)

someone should make a new thread all about persona 4, good idea?? lol 
or is there one already?
(i'm too lazy to)


----------



## Lucius (Jul 27, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> Oh my gawd, how did you guys survive The Answer?! It's the boringest thing I've ever played. D:!!!! I got so tired of it, I went on Youtube and watched someone else beat the game, so that I could feel satisfied without missing out on too much.


thats actually a realy good idea. i'm only 4h in and am getting realy tired.

btw. anyone got good fanart of the characters? i have found some. but never can have enough (i'll post some later)

oh and here one of my favorite persona 3 motivational poster:


----------



## Akira (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm bumping this thread instead of making a new one since I have a question. Are Persona 3 and FES two different games, or is FES just normal Persona 3 with more features? I'm asking since I was going to just get FES and not P3, but I don't want miss out on half the game if FES is just an add-on.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2008)

I still need to finish P3


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 23, 2008)

FES adds on to the original P3 and it has a 20 hour epilogue.


----------



## Akira (Nov 23, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> FES adds on to the original P3 and it has a 20 hour epilogue.



So I can just buy FES and not need to get P3?


----------



## Wesley (Nov 23, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> So I can just buy FES and not need to get P3?



Yep.  If you're one of those obsessive compulsive types, I'd suggest getting a spoiler free dating guide.  There's a super secret special power if you smooze all the dateable characters in the game, but you can only do it in a new game without starting up in New Game+.  The trick is it's very easy to mess up if you don't know what you're doing exactly.

It's fun to play through casually, and there is replay value, it's just very frustrating when you're trying to get the utlimate prize and have to start all over because you didn't answer a few questions correctly at some point.


----------



## Akira (Nov 23, 2008)

^Perfect. Thanks +reps.


----------



## Slider (Nov 23, 2008)

hfjklhdsioeyhetuiysefhsjdhklgs What's all the hype about this game? I finally got it after like a whole forum told me to get it, and sure, it's fun to play, but it's tedious and at each main character will be fail at least once in the game.

Is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 23, 2008)

Slider43 said:


> hfjklhdsioeyhetuiysefhsjdhklgs What's all the hype about this game? I finally got it after like a whole forum told me to get it, and sure, it's fun to play, but it's tedious and at each main character will be fail at least once in the game.
> 
> Is there something I'm missing here?


Other than taste maybe? Dunno...a developed part of the brain that knows what games are good probably.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 23, 2008)

Slider43 said:


> hfjklhdsioeyhetuiysefhsjdhklgs What's all the hype about this game? I finally got it after like a whole forum told me to get it, and sure, it's fun to play, but it's tedious and at each main character will be fail at least once in the game.
> 
> Is there something I'm missing here?



It's pretty much the perfect RPG.  It may be a bit wordy and the fact that it all takes place on one island over a set period of time might cut down on the adventure aspect a bit, but it's solid, exploring the characters is as important as exploring the world, and the storyline ain't bad either.

Not to mention the Main Character is pretty damn pimping if you play him to his full potentional.


----------



## Slider (Nov 23, 2008)

Wesley said:


> It's pretty much the perfect RPG.


Err, no. That's pretty much fanboying over the thing.



> It may be a bit wordy and the fact that it all takes place on one island over a set period of time might cut down on the adventure aspect a bit, but it's solid, exploring the characters is as important as exploring the world, and the storyline ain't bad either.


I really don't care if a game takes place on an island, or that it was wordy. It's that the plot takes fucking forever to progress, and that you have to do a ton of grinding to be able to beat anything. I don't know what you are talking about, because I have 'explored the characters' and they have turned out to be really whiny. Of course, I haven't beaten the game yet, but once I have I'll report back here with a nice big textwall.




> Not to mention the Main Character is pretty damn pimping if you play him to his full potential.


How would this make the game more enjoyable.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 23, 2008)

Slider43 said:


> Err, no. That's pretty much fanboying over the thing.



Simply someone that has played many different kinds of RPGs.  Maybe calling it perfect is a bit much, but it's a solid game even though it lacks the eye-candy of most modern rpgs.



> I really don't care if a game takes place on an island, or that it was wordy. It's that the plot takes fucking forever to progress, and that you have to do a ton of grinding to be able to beat anything. I don't know what you are talking about, because I have 'explored the characters' and they have turned out to be really whiny. Of course, I haven't beaten the game yet, but once I have I'll report back here with a nice big textwall.



They develope throughout pretty much the entire game.  As for beating the game, you don't grind that much.  Spend a couple nights, usually about an hour to two hours, per month completeing each new area of Tartarus that opens up, searching for rare items/monsters that become available while completeing the new subquests that become available.

If you play the game as it's meant to be played a leisurely pace, it's not at all difficult.



> How would this make the game more enjoyable.



Beats sleeping in your room all day everyday.  Which you can do.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2008)

Shouldn't there be persona 4 topic now? Almost out


----------



## Akuma (Nov 23, 2008)

There is one, DS made one awhile ago.


EDIT: here it is THERE IS NOTHING WRONG, JUST RELEASE FASTER!!!


----------



## Slider (Nov 23, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Simply someone that has played many different kinds of RPGs.  Maybe calling it perfect is a bit much, but it's a solid game even though it lacks the eye-candy of most modern rpgs.


That's better.





> They develop throughout pretty much the entire game.  As for beating the game, you don't grind that much.  Spend a couple nights, usually about an hour to two hours, per month completing each new area of Tartarus that opens up, searching for rare items/monsters that become available while completing the new subquests that become available.
> 
> If you play the game as it's meant to be played a leisurely pace, it's not at all difficult.


Well I'm not one for an 'orderly' game. But while it does come to "well everyone has their likes an dislikes"; I don't not like this game. I just think they could have done a lot better. I even heard that in The Answer, Yukari is somewhat of an emo. I'd rather not know _why_ she's this way until I get there, but having a character go from whiny to emo/depressed isn't much development, nor is it very good development.



> Beats sleeping in your room all day everyday.  Which you can do.


Actually... I woke up at like 10 am really tired today, thinking "maybe I should play P3, I haven't in a while", but instead I went back to sleep until around 4 pm. It was great.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 23, 2008)

Slider43 said:


> That's better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's actually a very damn good reason why she's emo, and the development in between whiny to emo actually hits everything from tragic to happy to confident.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2008)

Slider43 said:


> That's better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he's talking about in game character. And sleeping 10 Am to 4 PM? better have a night job, otherwise what the fuck?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 23, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I think he's talking about in game character. And sleeping 10 Am to 4 PM? better have a night job, otherwise what the fuck?



I slept 5 am to 1 pm today...perfectly normal.

It owns being in college .


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2008)

Making money beats all


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2009)

I just got persona 3 FES and been playing it on the 60 gig Ps3. MAN I LOVE THIS GAME! I been playing So many RPG's as of late persona just takes a different take all together and it feels SO FRESH! *GOD DAMN I LOVE THIS GAME*


After this game I will get Persona 4.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 30, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I just got persona 3 FES and been playing it on the 60 gig Ps3. MAN I LOVE THIS GAME! I been playing So many RPG's as of late persona just takes a different take all together and it feels SO FRESH! *GOD DAMN I LOVE THIS GAME*
> 
> 
> After this game I will get Persona 4.



Took ya long enough...better late than never i suppose .


P4 has a better battle system and more interesting and well developed characters....you'll love it at least as much .


----------



## Zetta (Jan 30, 2009)

Slider43 said:


> I really don't care if a game takes place on an island, or that it was wordy. It's that the plot takes fucking forever to progress, and that you have to do a ton of grinding to be able to beat anything. I don't know what you are talking about, because I have 'explored the characters' and they have turned out to be really whiny. Of course, I haven't beaten the game yet, but once I have I'll report back here with a nice big textwall.



What, is this your first Shin Megami Tensei?

What were you expecting? Pussy shit like Final Fantasy where you can beat every boss at level 1 with the right setup? This is SMT. They don't fuck around.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Jan 30, 2009)

Persona 3 is awesome! What's not to like? A thrilling (a teeny bit emo) Story, well designed/developed characters (I adore Aigis, she's my favourite Character of all Personas except Rise from P4 ), a fun battle system, great boss-battles (I especially liked the one in the Love-Hotel ), superb locations, and there's always something to do around there: Max out Social Links, go to Tartarus (which I don't find boring at all, even if it is repetetive at times), study, max your characteristics...

I've spend 50h on Persona 3 now and that's, I admit with a heavy heart, the most time I've ever spent on a videogame (except Persona 4, which is even better), and I'm still having a lot of fun with it (even though Chihiro's kinda pissed with me for going off with Yukari xD). I'm getting FES in a couple days and I have high expectations ;-D
(I'm especially happy because I'm going to be able to interact with Aigis in FES~ I'm so happy )

I'm trying to find Persona 3+4 Merch. right now, but I just can't find anything except the P4-Collectors Box with T-Shirt (which is to big for me, sadly), Teddie-Plush (which I'd love to have, even if Teddie creeped me out a little with his 'stairway to maturity'-thing *shiver*) and two CDs. I think that's the soundtrack (the OST of P4 is amazing, but I can't decide if it's better than P3's OST. It's a hard choice to make).


----------



## Akira (Jan 30, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I just got persona 3 FES and been playing it on the 60 gig Ps3. MAN I LOVE THIS GAME! I been playing So many RPG's as of late persona just takes a different take all together and it feels SO FRESH! *GOD DAMN I LOVE THIS GAME*
> 
> 
> After this game I will get Persona 4.



Literally exactly what I was going to post.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 30, 2009)

Slider43 said:


> That's better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course the characters are going to be a little whiny and emo, they're high school kids who have to save the world.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 30, 2009)

Rated mature and suggestive theme's and partial nudity? ahh nice! I will make sure to get those other female persona users and bend them to my will


----------



## Zetta (Jan 30, 2009)

The partial nudity is only for one scene though.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2009)

This game is too easy imo, Persona 4 actually challenges you kinda.


----------



## ZigZag (Jan 30, 2009)

Zetta said:


> The partial nudity is only for one scene though.



Was that the shower part?


----------



## Angelus (Jan 31, 2009)

Since I heard so many things about Persona 3 and Persona 4 isn't out here until the end of march, I've finally orderd it. I'm really looking forward to it, though the fact that you can only give your main char commands during a battle worries me a bit, but I'll just wait and see for myself.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Jan 31, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Was that the shower part?



The Game got an M-Rating FOR THAT ONE SCENE? That scene is almost in the very beginning of game (in the Love Hotel, after looking into that spooky mirror, isn't it?) and as far as I remember, the girls never show any skin after that (except for their bathing suits). I found it a _little bit _more...suggestive that this game actually had _Evokers_ in it. What will the kiddies think? They get super powers by shooting themselves into the head? 
Isn't that a _teeny_ bit more important than Yukari taking a shower in a dirty hotel? 

I didn't even notice the M-Rating though (appearantly neither did my dad. I sent him to get the game for me ), thank god the PS2-Boxes don't have these ridiculously huge ratings on their covers. First of all, that would make it a little bit harder to trick my dad into buying a game for me (), and second: it just looks _really_ bad.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 31, 2009)

Rock_Lee said:


> Since I heard so many things about Persona 3 and Persona 4 isn't out here until the end of march, I've finally orderd it. I'm really looking forward to it, though the fact that you can only give your main char commands during a battle worries me a bit, but I'll just wait and see for myself.



Nah, the AI isn't that bad. You can give it tactics like Assign Target, Heal/Support, Full Assualt,...

It's robust but it does the job. You never feel like the battle is on your shoulders. Infact, in a lot of battles, I usually just let my allies lay the smackdown while I heal them every turn.

As for the M: It was for adult themes (all the deaths, the evokers) and partial nudity (the shower scene). Also, I love Strega. They act like such badasses but they're so easy. Takuya uses Megido... how cute. SUCK MEGIDOLEON YOU PASTY BASTARD!


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 31, 2009)

Rock_Lee said:


> Since I heard so many things about Persona 3 and Persona 4 isn't out here until the end of march, I've finally orderd it. I'm really looking forward to it, though the fact that you can only give your main char commands during a battle worries me a bit, but I'll just wait and see for myself.



Never rely on your party to heal you in a crisis and you'll be fine.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 31, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Nah, the AI isn't that bad. You can give it tactics like Assign Target, Heal/Support, Full Assualt,...
> 
> It's robust but it does the job. You never feel like the battle is on your shoulders. Infact, in a lot of battles, I usually just let my allies lay the smackdown while I heal them every turn.
> 
> As for the M: It was for adult themes (all the deaths, the evokers) and partial nudity (the shower scene). Also, I love Strega. They act like such badasses but they're so easy. Takuya uses Megido... how cute. SUCK MEGIDOLEON YOU PASTY BASTARD!


I hit them with Armageddon.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jan 31, 2009)

Gotta love Satan


----------



## Akira (Jan 31, 2009)

Guys I have a question since I think I've done something exceptionally stupid:


I have a couple of days left till the second full moon and I've only joined one club in the school, the track team. I tried to enter some of the others and it said they aren't accepting people presumably because I left it too late.

Am I just totally screwed or is there an opportunity to join them at a later date?


----------



## Chris Partlow (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone know how to create Susano'o


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Feb 1, 2009)

Akira said:


> Guys I have a question since I think I've done something exceptionally stupid:
> 
> 
> I have a couple of days left till the second full moon and I've only joined one club in the school, the track team. I tried to enter some of the others and it said they aren't accepting people presumably because I left it too late.
> ...



As far as I remember, you can only join one team in Persona 3. The track team, the swim team and the third team, whose name I've forgotten.
There are other clubs, too, but you as the MC can't join it. However, after the second full moon (I think), Mitsuru gives you the opportunity to be a member of the student council (with entering the student council, you gain two more social links, Justice and Emporor). Don't look for any other of the clubs (like the club Yukari is in), because they won't take you.
You only have the chance to take on two clubs in Persona 4, to answer your question.

Did that help?


----------



## Zetta (Feb 1, 2009)

Akira said:


> Guys I have a question since I think I've done something exceptionally stupid:
> 
> 
> I have a couple of days left till the second full moon and I've only joined one club in the school, the track team. I tried to enter some of the others and it said they aren't accepting people presumably because I left it too late.
> ...



It doesn't matter what Sport Club you join. Kazushi will always be its captain. (Chariot Soul Link). It also doesn't matter what extra-curricular club you join. Megura will always be the leader (Fortune Social Link).


----------



## Angelus (Feb 2, 2009)

Zetta said:


> It doesn't matter what Sport Club you join. Kazushi will always be its captain. (Chariot Soul Link). It also doesn't matter what extra-curricular club you join. Megura will always be the leader (Fortune Social Link).



Really? The developers got kinda lazy there, huh? 

Anyway, I got this game two days ago and it's fantastic. It's pretty hard at first too, 'cause you don't know much about Persona, Fusions and Spells in the beginning. I got my ass handed to me a few times in the second block, because I didn't have the Zio spell and couldn't exploit any weaknesses 

I have a question though: What does it mean, when a heart  appears at the char screen of my Jack Frost? Igor was talking about some Item, but I didn't understand what he meant.


----------



## Darklyre (Feb 2, 2009)

Rock_Lee said:


> Really? The developers got kinda lazy there, huh?
> 
> Anyway, I got this game two days ago and it's fantastic. It's pretty hard at first too, 'cause you don't know much about Persona, Fusions and Spells in the beginning. I got my ass handed to me a few times in the second block, because I didn't have the Zio spell and couldn't exploit any weaknesses
> 
> I have a question though: What does it mean, when a heart  appears at the char screen of my Jack Frost? Igor was talking about some Item, but I didn't understand what he meant.



The Heart means that once the character has leveled up enough, it'll give you a (usually unique) item.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Feb 7, 2009)

*Saving Private Minato - Persona 3 FES!*

lol Sorry for the goofy Title. I just _had_ to do a movie reference right now xD
So, I finally started playing FES this afternoon...And died 7 times already.
FES is indeed a lot harder than the Main Game (I didn't die in 3 until the Strenght and Fortune fight. Not even once), but Atlus said the same thing about P4, and it isn't harder _at all_. I feel kinda rick-rolle'd xD

I've been playing for 3 hours or so, and I noticed that FES is only LEVELING.
Seriously, you do nothing at all except fighting those damn shadows in the Abyss of Time! No school, no boosting characteristics, no S.Links...
This isn't Persona anymore _at all_. It's only endless ass-whooping with some cut scenes and dialogues in between -.- I'm kinda disappointed because I loved the idea of playing as Aigis and encountering Metis (who I think is a very interesting and lovable character). I thought I'd be able to go to school with her, well, I expected to do something else than fight the whole time. 
The KI are just impossible, some hyper-intelligent and others just too stupid to believe. And those little monsters are friggin' fast!

*sigh* I loved the first half hour (which was cut scenes and dialogues ONLY), because the cut scenes were wonderfully made, with great dialogue (as always) and suggestive/interesting pictures. The dialogue-scenes are great too. I don't know if I should finish it or just watch the scenes on YouTube. This game is just so demotivating. I hope Minato at least returns at the end, otherwise this game would have been complete bullsh't to begin with. 

There are a few Minato-References in Persona 4 (Margret says about Elizabeth that she's been trying and fighting to save a blue-haired boy, I believe) and there are quite a few rumors that Persona 5 will be about Minato's return or something like that (That Rumor is from a GameSpot-Forum, I think). Since I don't know if he returns, I cannot say for certain (please don't spoil, or at least use tags) what will happen.

Oh, the Journey EXTENDED is amazing of course. There were a lot of things that I didn't know from P3 Main, and since I was (almost) finished with P3 and wanted to start a new file anyway, FES came in handy...

...Where was I? Oh yeah: What's your Opinion? Love or Hate?


----------



## Zetta (Feb 7, 2009)

Minato doesn't return at the end. Duh. Otherwise, Elizabeth wouldn't be fighting to save Minato in P4, which happens after The Answer.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Feb 7, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Minato doesn't return at the end. Duh. Otherwise, Elizabeth wouldn't be fighting to save Minato in P4, which happens after The Answer.



You badbad Zetta, you spoiled it 

That's what I wondered, too. But I wasn't sure if FES or P4 was released first
(I didn't really pay attention to that xD), so I couldn't be quite certain.
What comes to mind now is...

MINATO STILL NEEDS TO COME BACK!!
ATLUS/The Writers can't just make the MC disappear and do nothing about it, not even in the Spin-Off. That'd be kinda goofy, wouldn't it? So the rumors of Minato returning in P5 is a possibility. 
Thanks, you just made my day 

But seriously, didn't you feel like there was something _missing_ in FES (The Answer)? No S.Links, no nothing? And the Compendium-Thing is quite annoying too, isn't it?


----------



## Zetta (Feb 7, 2009)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> You badbad Zetta, you spoiled it
> 
> That's what I wondered, too. But I wasn't sure if FES or P4 was released first
> (I didn't really pay attention to that xD), so I couldn't be quite certain.
> ...



Well, the Answer happens on 31th of March 2010. Persona 4 starts on April 11th 2011. Even if you don't know the year. The Answer ends on April 1th while P4 starts on April 11th so you know it happens later.

Also, you must be new to Shin Megami Tensei? Atlus isn't scared enough to kill a MC. If I recall correctly, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



everyone dies at the end of DDS.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2009)

already a thread.
*Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3
*Euraj


I am also playing the game. Amazing game.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Feb 7, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Well, the Answer happens on 31th of March 2010. Persona 4 starts on April 11th 2011. Even if you don't know the year. The Answer ends on April 1th while P4 starts on April 11th so you know it happens later.
> 
> Also, you must be new to Shin Megami Tensei? Atlus isn't scared enough to kill a MC. If I recall correctly,
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yes, I am new to SMT indeed.
But I just wonder because there's no real closure to Minato's Death. In DDS, what, I guess either the Big Bad killed off Serph and the others, which IS a closure (and a b/sad ending) or they exploded. I haven't played the second part yet. I'll be sure to do that soon.

And as far as I remember (correct me if I'm wrong please), a similar scenario (not _so_ similar, but a perfect example) happened in Persona 2 Eternal Punishment and Eternal Sin right? Maya was killed (here: Minato) in the first part, and the only chance to save her was to go back in time (See Abyss of Time and the later decision the party has to make). The price everybody had to pay for that was the loss of their memory (The Party loses their Memory in P3 if they choose to kill Ryoji, right?). Everybody agreed to that, but Tatsuya (here: Aigis, because she's the only one that remembers) refused to forget all that has happened in the end, which results into the Second Part, Eternal Sin which is entitled after the Sin that Tatsuya has commited by breaking his commitment to forget. In the end, Maya survives and they all lose their memory again, don't they? That's the scene with the blue butterfly flying along the way when Maya and Tatsuya meet on the street, isn't it?
I'm not quite sure, but that's what I've read so far (I'd rather read about some games than play them sometimes, but I just have to find a way to play P2...)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 7, 2009)

Personally speaking, Minato needs to stay dead


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Feb 7, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Personally speaking, Minato needs to stay dead


 Pourquoi?
Don't you like Minato, or do you like the Bitter:Sweet Ending?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 7, 2009)

SMT games aren't the first place you go for "happy" endings.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 7, 2009)

Your right, The Answer is nothing but grind. But hey, it's worth it to see how the story progresses I guess.

Wait till you see how Yukari becomes more of a prick than ever before. =D I just wanted to bitch slap her.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 7, 2009)

The Answer brings closure but not in a way that goes:

HEY GAIS, let's revive Minato!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 7, 2009)

Threads merged.


----------



## Angelus (Feb 9, 2009)

I fused myself a really nice Thanatos today (at least I think he's nice), with Mudo Boost, Die for me! and Null Light 

He doesn't really surpass my Siegfried, but I like his style, so I'll still use him. Too bad Alice is usless now, she's my favorite Persona 

I really like P3, it's one of the best RPGs I have played so far, though the AI drives me crazy sometimes.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

Just never let the AI heal and you'll be fine.

Either bust out a divne graced mediarama or a spellmastered Mediarahan and you'll be fine SP and HPwise.

Only two people were able to force me to heal SP and those were Nyx (I went triggerhappy with Morning Star on her forms) and The Reaper (just a pretty long battle)


----------



## Angelus (Feb 11, 2009)

Healing is not even a problem at all, I actually think the AI is pretty good at it. It's just that they make lots of other stupid mistakes, like casting Break, Hama and Support spells (like Tentarafoo) when no one needs them. It's not that bad though, just annoying at times.

Anyways, I'm fighting Nyx as I write and I gotta say this battle is ridiculous. I fight her over an hour already, and she still has half her HP in Death Form. Moonless Gown is nothing but cheap and stupid. It's not hard though, since I have lots of cure items like Soma and good Personas.














DIE ALREADY NYX, FUCKING DIE ALREADY111111111!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

I didn't have any problems. For some reason, Night Queen never charmed me. All it did was Panic everyone and infuriate Akihiko. Btw, poisoning yourself works wonders against Night Queen. A character can only have 1 status so if you're poisoned, Night Queen won't work.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Feb 13, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Your right, The Answer is nothing but grind. But hey, it's worth it to see how the story progresses I guess.
> 
> *Wait till you see how Yukari becomes more of a prick than ever before. =D I just wanted to bitch slap her.*



This girl just _calls_ for a bitch slap 
I could slice her in half. She's one of those characters I'd usually beat up at school, no matter how popular she might be. How come always the most unsympathic girls are the most popular ones? I don't get it.

That's just so creepy. She's handeling Minato like a toy, whenever it's in front of her nose, she won't do anything, but once her boy toy is gone, she wants to play with it  
Creepster.



Zetta said:


> The Answer brings closure but not in a way that goes:
> 
> HEY GAIS, let's revive Minato!




Like the idea though! I've seen worse plot in games 



mystictrunks said:


> SMT games aren't the first place you go for "happy" endings.



*sigh* I know, I know, and that's why I actually love SMT. I hate those over-sugared happy endings in movies, so I should hate them in video games too, right? But I just really feel like no closure has happened since Minato and Aigis ARE BOTH DEAD. Wtf? They center a whole game around this plot point and kill off the MC of the SPIN-OFF TOO?! Oh, wtf, I hate this (creepy and mildly annoying Aigis-Fangirl). They really could have used the FES-Producing Money for something else...Persona 5 
I almost finished Persona 4, I need more to plaaaay~


----------



## Zetta (Feb 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeRuc2xNKSc&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luvi (May 13, 2009)

D: i started playing this game like, a week ago, tops. i'm playing P3FES, is it too diff from P3?

jesus christ, i keep wondering why they shoot themselves in the head to summon their personas. can't they just  do something less ... suicidal. tho i have to admit that when i first summoned orpheus (in the anime cutscene) it looked soooooo cool, having the guy point a gun at himself and smile like a sadistic bastard, that made my day.

anyhow. ugh, i just got into the second block of tartarus, and i got akihiko in my party. but when i fight these mosnters, they keep using this thunder magic and raping me so hard i cant fight back. yukari's weak against lightning. i was trainign orpheus so i was weak against lightning too. so basically i died and now i have to redo the midterm sequence again D: this is SOOO not fair. is there a way of recovering faster after being downed by an enemy? or do i have to wait for my next turn to stand back up and another turn to take action? 

and is there a way i can get more personas from shuffle? cause i keep getting fairy, apsaras, angel and ocassionally a nekomata. and i already have them D: and where do i get the lovers arcana and the hermit arcana? D: i neeeed hermit arcana so much lol.


----------



## EverEndingStory (Jul 12, 2009)

luvi said:


> jesus christ, i keep wondering why they shoot themselves in the head to summon their personas. can't they just  do something less ... suicidal. tho i have to admit that when i first summoned orpheus (in the anime cutscene) it looked soooooo cool, having the guy point a gun at himself and smile like a sadistic bastard, that made my day.



That's the main reason really, it looks cool. I saw that animation online and that is the reason I got the game, because it looked so amazing.

Also, symbolically, I believe the idea of symbolically killing themselves to unleash their Persona is related to the the complexes of Carl Jung's Depth Psychology.



Anyway, just wanted to chime in and say that Persona 3 is one of my all time favorite games. The depth of character, the intelligent and dark story concepts, the simply amazing and artistically inspiring art design, and the way they were able to so perfectly combine a dating sim with a hardcore turn-based RPG experience.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 13, 2009)

Never got to finish the game before 4 came out.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like they'll be a PSP version of this game but instead I'll have a female main character at least going by what is being said in neogaf famitsu thread for this week. 

Born Romantic

Edit found it: 

New info:



> No. They're not going to make any of these MASSIVE changes you think they are making. It's a port of Persona 3, with selectable protagonist. There will be certain things unique to the female route, and there will be some new additions to the male route as well. Otherwise it's the same game with various improvements. Apparently there'll be 5 difficulty levels, and like in P4, you can set your party members on manual control. The game is coming out on 1st Nov.
> 
> Born Romantic


----------



## Akira (Aug 18, 2009)

HOLY SHIT PERSONA 3 PORTABLE!


Please release this in English atlus!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2009)

Akira said:


> HOLY SHIT PERSONA 3 PORTABLE!
> 
> 
> Please release this in English atlus!!



Persona's like their only franchise English countries care about, you know it's going to drop in English.


----------



## Dave (Aug 18, 2009)

oh guess what guys


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2009)

What, I don't read Japanese. New character ?


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 18, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> What, I don't read Japanese. New character ?



Maybe Igor's new assistant?


----------



## Dave (Aug 18, 2009)

yup, igors new assistant is a man now, only if your pick the female MC

wouldn't make sense if it was like that for minato lol


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh lame it's for the PSP.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 18, 2009)

Now to fait for the players who said Minato was a pimp to call Feminato a slut.


----------



## stardust (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh, god. I can just see that happening.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 18, 2009)

Would they change all the females of interest to males of interest or will the new char be a lesbian i wonder...


----------



## stardust (Aug 18, 2009)

That's what I was talking about earlier. It seems only fair to have the options to date both the girls, _and _the guys. Even though, apparently 'the social links will be reworked for the girl's side', so that's not looking too promising.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 18, 2009)

Do not want


----------



## stardust (Aug 18, 2009)

It's silly, isn't it? This is the _third_ P3 game that they're shelving out. And it's not even their most popular Persona game.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd rather have DDS for PSP


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> It's silly, isn't it? This is the _third_ P3 game that they're shelving out. And it's not even their most popular Persona game.



Thought P3 sold the most :amazed


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 18, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> It's silly, isn't it? This is the _third_ P3 game that they're shelving out. And it's not even their most popular Persona game.



P3 is what did the whole franchise revival though so it's kinda worth it imo. I like the gameplay and links better in 4 but the actual storyline was better in 3...and i'm one of the few who loved FES's grindfest and ending. THAT was a final boss .


Btw, i wonder if the death link will be a love link in p3...though i sure as hell wouldn't wanna play as the girl...i don't mind it in most games but the dating sim part just dunno...feels wrong lol.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh my god, this will be the third time I play through this game. =D Can't wait, and sooner or later they'll probably port P4 to PSP too. ^____^


----------



## Fate115 (Aug 18, 2009)

Day 1! I am soooo getting this.


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 20, 2009)

New pics and videos:

here's a picture of a blue whale

press either enter or go on your address bar for the site to work for you.

The load times for the game seem to be much faster now so that's good. Also moving from place to place is faster now as well.

Anways looks like there's link for Ken and the new main girl... 
Nice! P3 now has Shotacon added in. Getting this day one! Now watch and see there being a bunch of doujins made between the new girl and ken.


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 20, 2009)

Everything is so pink.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2009)

The last one with Kuma playing the psp go was epic!


----------



## Fate115 (Aug 20, 2009)

> The last one with Kuma playing the psp go was epic!



I know, I saw that pic and thought, awesome! by the way not to get off topic but, do any of you guys know when the psp go gets released stateside?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2009)

Fate115 said:


> I know, I saw that pic and thought, awesome! by the way not to get off topic but, do any of you guys know when the psp go gets released stateside?



No but i saw an image of a pspGO-tan saying stuff full of innuendo...and i kinda just imported it lol.


----------



## Cero (Aug 22, 2009)

Ooh great game, lost intrest towards the end and never finished. Was in the killer's dungeon thats like retro game.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 22, 2009)

Cero said:


> Ooh great game, lost intrest towards the end and never finished. Was in the killer's dungeon thats like retro game.



Yeah, I haven't finished it yet either, even though I restarted like 3 times.  Getting all the social links in one go is a huge pain in the ass and after learning about the ending, I really lost interest.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2009)

Persona 3 never had that people, it was a persona 4 dungeon.


----------



## stardust (Aug 22, 2009)

The new opening doesn't look that good, being honest. Saw it last night, and I'm very disappointed with the song choice. 'Burn My Dread' fitted so well, even with the rather Engrishy lyrics.

One thing that struck me as odd during the opening was Fuuka appearing alongside Aegis both times that that they appear. I wonder, could this mean anything?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 22, 2009)

You mean this?


----------



## stardust (Aug 22, 2009)

Aye, that's the song. I didn't like P4's opening, either. Reminded me of elevator music, actually. Mid tempo, not really striking. Just _there_, playing a song which you aren't really listening to.


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 22, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> You mean this?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 22, 2009)

Cero said:


> Ooh great game, lost intrest towards the end and never finished. Was in the killer's dungeon thats like retro game.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That wasn't close to the end of the game


----------



## Tyranisoar (Aug 23, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Yeah, I haven't finished it yet either, even though I restarted like 3 times.  Getting all the social links in one go is a huge pain in the ass and after learning about the ending, I really lost interest.



It's really hard to get all social links without New Game+ if you don't have a good social link guide.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 24, 2010)

Damn, it's been so long since anybody's posted in here.

Anybody else excited for the American release of the PSP port in a couple weeks? I can't wait. After getting addicted to P4, I've spent the last 6 or so months looking for a copy of P3. No luck. That fucker's hard to find nowadays  

This way I'll finally get to play it and actually get some use out of my PSP at the same time. Two birds with one stone.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2010)

Got P3P recently, playing the MC campaign.  Great game, just plain loving everything about it so far.  Definitely loving the social links, my favorite so far are definitely Devil and Emperor.

About 25 hours in, current date 9/3


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm just curious, but is this your first time playing P3?

For starters, you're using the MC, as most vets go for the FeMC immediately on P3P.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes, it's my first time.


Also curious, what did you guys all name your MCs? I know his canon name is Minato Arisato.  But I called him Taichi Kamiya


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 30, 2010)

Figures. 

At first, I used my real name. It felt awkward that all of the MC's friends are Japanese and my MC have a gaijin-sounding name for a Japanese character. 

When I found out that Minato Arisato was the canon name, I used it in my consecutive playthroughs. Coincidentally, Minato also works as a female name so  I used the same name when I played the FeMC route.

If you have lots of spare time and if you can acquire a PS2, try playing P3 FES. IMO, that's the best P3 version out there.


----------



## dilbot (Nov 30, 2010)

Actually I was looking into p3 but a lot of people around me were saying that it's hard to get into after playing p4 so I've brushed it off for now.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, I did play P4 first before P3. It was weird not being able to have full party control at first, but I think that was the only thing that was major for me. Other than that, everything feels like P4.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2010)

I was going over the MT wiki and FC's most frequently called name is Minako.

But at this point I'm just going to call her Hikari 


Also in P3P you can control your full party


----------



## Sindri (Nov 30, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I was going over the MT wiki and FC's most frequently called name is Minako.
> 
> But at this point I'm just going to call her Hikari
> 
> ...



Well i didn't need another reason to buy P3P but there is a very good one. I lost count of the amout of times the AI screwed me over by doing the wrong thing at the wrong time on the PS2 version.



			
				dspr8_rugged said:
			
		

> If you have lots of spare time and if you can acquire a PS2, try playing P3 FES. IMO, that's the best P3 version out there.



If you do watch you don't do what my friend did and start up The Answer instead of The Journey and spoil the ending of P3.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2010)

oh The Answer can be played from the getgo without beating the main story?  Neat, then I'll at least give it a rental since its not in P3P


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Nov 30, 2010)

Sindri said:


> If you do watch you don't do what my friend did and start up The Answer instead of The Journey and spoil the ending of P3.


I can just imagine what was going on in his head when he did that.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2010)

SHINJIIIIIIIIIROOOOOOO


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh god. I remember the very first time I played the game and got Shinjiro into my party. He has no weakness, he has high physical attack damage and he is badass, that I grinded him so much, only to have him dead.

What a load of fucking bullshit.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2010)

Don't forget he also had auto-regen.

Also I hear you can date him with the FC and he turns out to be a softy who loves baking, please tell me this is all true 

edit: wait did you grind just him?  I'm not much of an RPG player, but I've always seen grinding one character and basing a team solely on one character as piss poor strategy


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 1, 2010)

During that time, yes, I was basically using any party that had Shinjiro in it. And I do admit that was a poor strategy after he died. Basically everyone else was under-leveled except for the MC. 

In the FeMC route, Shinjiro shows more of his "deredere" side (if you consider him to be a tsundere). He actually shows it a little in the MC route, and even his skill for cooking is revealed there too (if you watch one of the video footages in the 4F Command Room), although he "cooks" more in the FeMC route in one of his S. Link levels. I say "cooks" simply because it's hard to believe that he is cooking with just still portraits and textboxes telling the story.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2010)

first Operation: Babe Hunt

now it's all Metal Gear in the hot springs


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 1, 2010)

The PS2 versions felt more Metal Gear as you were really trying to hide to avoid Mitsuru's "execution" (which we never see in any version except for the P3 manga). I swear, I was cracking up when I first saw it. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNxtGeOdI8o[/YOUTUBE]

All you get for P3P are  dialogue options. In FeMC route, your job is to actually LOOK for the guys in the hot springs.


----------



## The World (Dec 3, 2010)

I feel robbed in PSP version.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 3, 2010)

It's a watered-down version of the same game, that's why.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2010)

Still having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 4, 2010)

I was a P3 vet, but I admit having fun with P3P when I was playing it.


----------



## Kei (Dec 4, 2010)

Playing P3 portable and the girl version of the day feels longer so I can do more, so I am happy~


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 4, 2010)

P3P is good due to the added Hamuko events and since you can save Shinji in the end. The lack of a FES for her bugs me more than the shortcuts they took with the main game...and being able to control your whole party owns.



I too played the original original p3 and it was still fun after the third time, only one other game has managed to get me to say that.


----------



## Kei (Dec 4, 2010)

Hell yeah I saved Shinji but still if I really get down to it, I like the girl part rather then the male.

More time to get your ranking up is a must I think, the guy way was a classic but still the girl way is pretty much better~ If i do say so myself


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 4, 2010)

It's better cause it's much newer. The guy route is like the prototype. That's what p4 and Hamuko's path were based upon.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 4, 2010)

FeMC route had more interesting S.Link moments.

MC route was epic, period.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2010)

Since I finished Golden Sun going to refocus my efforts on beating this game, just started december.


also GameTrailers _just now_ released a review for P3P     
They give it a 9/10


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2010)

Better late than never i suppose lol.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 11, 2010)

I laughed at the first few seconds. Being late, LOL. 

If I remember correctly, GT also gave the PS2 Persona 3 a 9/10.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2010)

Gah, just watched the review and those voices killed it for me. Especially Junpei.


It gave me flashbacks of p4 and hearing Yosuke's pre-pubescent dub voice XD.


Glad to see they liked most important parts of the game though, it's a 3-yo game's psp remake so presentation can't be that epic. It's a big freaking game too.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

Again with you and the dubs.

But I will agree having Edward Elric as Junpei's voice had me laughing for a good solid 2 hours.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 11, 2010)

Vic Mignogna's role as Junpei was spot-on.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2010)

I just can't stand hearing that hack Yuri Lowenthal, only reason I get the undub.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 11, 2010)

But doesn't he do the SILENT protagonist?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> But doesn't he do the SILENT protagonist?



He is Yosuke in P4.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 11, 2010)

What's so bad hearing P3's MC grunting and screaming "Persona!" on battles? 

Did not mind him in P4.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2010)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Vic Mignogna's role as Junpei was spot-on.



Maybe if you didn't play with the original voices. I just now for the first time in my life heard him speak and was totally turned off. His JP VA did Kiba from Naruto and Yuri from ToV.


It wasn't as bad as Yosuke though, that voice, especially compared to the original, is just so damn far away it could be in a different galaxy.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

> Vic Mignogna's role as Junpei was spot-on.


Oh yeah definitely, he basically played Junpei as well as he played Edward Elric (He IS Edward, screw Paku ), with the later segments with Chidori.

But I was just seeing an episode of Brotherhood a second before playing P3P so I just couldn't help myself, after a while of character from Junpei I was able to separate them in my head.


----------



## DragonTiger (Dec 11, 2010)

I honestly thought Yuri did an amazing job as Yosuke.  I can't see anybody else voicing the character after having played the game so much.  Although I haven't extensively listened to the original japanes seiyuus, though, so I can't really compare the two.  Maybe I'll go check it out now...

And Yuri also voiced Pharos in P3, so that's probably what the guy above was talking about.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

> And Yuri also voiced Pharos in P3, so that's probably what the guy above was talking about.


He also voiced Ryoji (I c wut u did thar ). 



> hack Yuri Lowenthal


 I personally really like the guy a lot as a VA, he has a couple voices that really work well in the roles he takes.   At first I was all set to hate him in the Gurren Lagann dub (stupidly blindly hated him because he voiced Ben10 and Dub!Sasuke) but fucking god damn if he didn't put _every bit _as much emotion into the role as Kakihara did.



> His JP VA did *Kiba from Naruto* and Yuri from ToV.


Oh god now that you mention this I'm imagining Kyle Hebert as Junpei 

Yeah no disrespect to the guy, but I like Vic better for the role


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, Junpei is the yakyu type athletic character which fits with Kiba's hyper personality as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2010)

Showtaro Morikubo was excellent as Yosuke.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 11, 2010)

Damn right, he actually sounded cool and passionate.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2010)

Up to the New Year, decided to save before I gave Ryoji my answer in order to see the bad ending.

and  um wow that wasn't really, depressing or anything but it is very disconcerting to watch when you think about it





> Well, Junpei is the yakyu type athletic character which fits with Kiba's hyper personality as well.


Aside from the hat I never got that from the way he spoke and acted as written.  Saw him as more of a just all around fun carefree guy


----------



## The World (Dec 14, 2010)

I hate Yuri and his faggotry. That is all.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 14, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Up to the New Year, decided to save before I gave Ryoji my answer in order to see the bad ending.
> 
> and  um wow that wasn't really, depressing or anything but it is very disconcerting to watch when you think about itAside from the hat I never got that from the way he spoke and acted as written.  Saw him as more of a just all around fun carefree guy



Huh? His haircut, speech style and more importantly battle style were all screaming yakyu. His critical hit is a freaking batting home run type of thing lmao.


The alternate ending isn't the "bad" ending, it's just the sad ending where your potential isn't realized. It felt oddly happy for a bad ending, which is probably Ryoji's way of being a friend.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2010)

> The alternate ending isn't the "bad" ending, it's just the sad ending where your potential isn't realized. It felt oddly happy for a bad ending, which is probably Ryoji's way of being a friend.


Everyone dies, it may not be as melodramatic as the typical "bad ending", but its certainly not a "happy ending", I don't know how the regular ending plays out but I'm taking a stab and guess the world doesn't end.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 14, 2010)

Everyone dies in the good ending too, just not simultaneously and not by the game's scope (excluding a few people). The difference is that in that ending death happens in a way that nobody ever realizes. In the good ending, it's pretty doubtful that everyone went in their sleep without pain or fear of death.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2010)

Since ya spoiled me (you're lucky I'm one of the 3 people who doesn't go apeshit at spoilers ) I decided to check the ending on youtube.

Maybe I'm missing something but it looks like only Minato dies.  Unless you meant in an esoteric "everyone will die someday".


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh, i didn't, be sure to play FES.


And yeah, that's what i mean, everyone will die someday. That is the core of the story of the game. Finish it up (be sure to play the FES story too) and you'll see how it goes about it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2010)

I had my big knock out drag out fight to the death with Death in Tartarus, took like an hour used up most of my items and pushed my personas to the limit.

Forgot to mark the quest with Elizabeth so I didn't get a Blood Button



> Oh, i didn't, be sure to play FES.


I'm playing P3P there is no FES on it 


> And yeah, that's what i mean, everyone will die someday.


Such is life, better than what Nyx had planned.  Now people can choose to live.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Dec 15, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I had my big knock out drag out fight to the death with Death in Tartarus, took like an hour used up most of my items and pushed my personas to the limit.
> 
> Forgot to mark the quest with Elizabeth so I didn't get a Blood Button


I was about to say , but I was guilty of the same mistake.

The biggest offense that P3P made was making Armageddon as a use item.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 15, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I had my big knock out drag out fight to the death with Death in Tartarus, took like an hour used up most of my items and pushed my personas to the limit.
> 
> Forgot to mark the quest with Elizabeth so I didn't get a Blood Button
> 
> I'm playing P3P there is no FES on it Such is life, better than what Nyx had planned.  Now people can choose to live.


You really don't get it and i don't wanna spoil you. Suffice it to say than Nyx didn't "plan" anything.

Do play fes, even though you're playing p3p you can still play the answer on fes, it's like a separate game so you won't need to replay the main story to get the epilogue events.


----------

